# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاپیک ویژه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 93

## --mohammad--

اگه کسی در حین ثبت نام کنکور سوال یا مشکلی داشت تو این تاپیک بپرسه.

اخبار و اطلاعات مربوط به ثبتنام توی پستهای بعدی.....

----------


## --mohammad--

از این صفحه میتونین کارت اعتباری بخرین
سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## --mohammad--

و اولین اطلاعیه سازمان پیرامون آزمون

بدين‌وسيله‌ به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌ نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ براي‌ پذيرش دانشجودردوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه حضوري، مجازي و بين الملل دانشگاهها و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ سال 1393 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از *كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي* كه پذيرش دررشته هاي مذكور* براساس آزمون* صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمونهاي‌ مذكور* از روز شنبه مورخ 16/9/92 (شانزدهم‌ آذرماه‌ 1392)*منحصراً از طريق شبكه اينترنتي اين سازمان *آغاز* و* در روز شنبه مورخ 23/9/1392 (بيست و سوم آذرماه‌ 1392)* *پايان‌* مي‌پذيرد، لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر بر اساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 ثبت نام نمايند. *الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
   داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را به‌ موقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.
1- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام.
2- مراجعه به سايت اينترنتي وزارت آموزش و پرورش http://dipcode.medu.ir *براي دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي* (اطلاعات دانش‌آموزي براي داوطلبان مشمول احتساب سوابق تحصيلي، شامل ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تاسال92 با عنوان رشته هاي تحصيلي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي). 
3- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر *(16/9/92 لغايت 23/9/92).*
4- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به سايت اينترنتي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.
5- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1393 *منحصراً از طريق سايت اينترنتي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور* به نشاني: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور امكان‌پذير است. لذا داوطلبان لازم است ابتدا نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به شرح ذيل، اقدام نموده و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام برسانند.
*1-پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:*
با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، با مراجعه به سايت سازمان و پرداخت *مبلغ 106.000 (صد و شش هزار) ريال* به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري* (شماره سريال 12 رقمي)* اقدام نمايند. لازم به توضيح است به منظور رفاه حال داوطلبان تسهيلات بيشتر پرداخت الكترونيكي، لينك پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري *از روز دوشنبه مورخ 11/9/92* فعال شده و داوطلبان مي‌توانند از اين تاريخ نسبت به پرداخت وجه ثبت‌نام دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري براي ثبت‌نام اقدام نمايند.
*تبصره 1-* هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروههاي آزمايشي پنج‌گانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2 (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه آزمايشي 5 (زبانهاي خارجي) گردد.
*تبصره 2-* چنانچه داوطلبي متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (باتوجه به توضيحات تبصره 3ذيل ) ‌باشد، لازم است *به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي مبلغ 106.000 (صد و شش هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.
*تبصره 3- منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 و يا 3 گروه آزمايشي* بدين صورت مي‌باشد، كه داوطلب مي‌تواند *علاوه بر انتخاب گروه آزمايشي اصلي* (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي و يا علوم انساني) در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود. به عبارت ديگر هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند بطور همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني شركت نمايد.
*تبصره 4-* چنانچه داوطلبي علاقمند به شركت در* گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي* باشد، لازم است نسبت به پرداخت *مبلغ 58.000 (پنجاه و هشت هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.
*تبصره 5-**در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد.* 
*2- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1393:*
متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1393، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از سايت اين سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از *شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي*، *مقررات وظيفه عمومي*، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام* اتباع غير ايراني* و توضيحات مربوط به *سهميه ايثارگران* كه در اين دفترچه راهنماي درج شده در صورتي كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.

*تذكرات مهم:*
-ضوابط آزمون سراسري سال 1393 همانند ضوابط آزمون سال 1392 بوده و تغييري در آن ايجاد نخواهد شد.
-متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-1363 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (*دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌)* رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 را نخواهند داشت.
*-    پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1392 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز و يا نيمه‌متمركز) حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 نخواهد داشت.*
-    براساس ضوابط* دانشجويان دوره روزانه* دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي (بجز دانشجويان، ورودي سال 92 كه مجاز به شركت در آزمون سال 93 نمي‌باشند) در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 93 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 28/9/1392 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. بديهي است داوطلبان مذكور در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نمي‌باشند.
-مطابق مصوبه اولين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو و در راستاي اجراي قانون سنجش وپذيرش دانشجودردانشگاهها ومراكز آموزش عالي كشور (مصوب مجلس محترم شوراي اسلامي) *سوابق تحصيلي موجود ( اعلام شده از وزارت آموزش وپرورش )* آن دسته از ديپلمه‌هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را طي سالهاي 1384 لغايت 1392 اخذ نموده‌اند و دروس امتحاني آنها بصورت نهايي و سراسري برگزار شده ، مشمول اعمال  سوابق تحصيلي مي باشند و سوابق تحصيلي تراز شده آنها به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان اعمال خواهد شد.
*3- آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام.*
-    داوطلبان مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه راهنما مدارك و يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در دفترچه آماده نمايند.

*توجه:* شرايط وضوابط ثبت نام وشركت درآزمون دردفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون درج شده است و *هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام* بصورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك‌ سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، سايت سازمان سنجش و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.
ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي توانند سوالات خود را با شماره‌ تلفنهاي‌ 9-88923595 (كد 021)، يا بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي سايت سازمان به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.

----------


## --mohammad--

بچه ها شماها خودتون ثبتنام رو انجام میدین یا میدین بیرون انجام بدن براتون ؟
موقع ثبتنام نیاز هست که اسکنر داشته باشیم برای آپلود عکس ؟

----------


## drougba

سلام به هیچ عنوان به کافی نت ها اعتماد نکنید چون کل اطلاعاتت داری میدی به خود سیستم ها هم اعتمادی نیست یه سری برنامه ها هست که میتونه هیستوری مرور گر ها رو با جزئیاتش بیاره به شرطه اینکه انتوکس جی داشته باشن از ما گفتن بود

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> سلام به هیچ عنوان به کافی نت ها اعتماد نکنید چون کل اطلاعاتت داری میدی به خود سیستم ها هم اعتمادی نیست یه سری برنامه ها هست که میتونه هیستوری مرور گر ها رو با جزئیاتش بیاره به شرطه اینکه انتوکس جی داشته باشن از ما گفتن بود


مگه اطلاعات جاسوسی قراره بدیم یه سری بچه کنکوری و بعضا پشت کنکوری قراره ثبت نام کنن 
کافی نتی که روزانه شاید بالای 200 نفر بهش مراجعه کنن اطلاعات منو شما به چه کارش میاد 
این حرف از اون حرفا بودا 
فقط باید موقع ثبت نام قشنگ به مانیتورش نگاه کنیم که اطلاعاتو اشتباه وارد نکنه 
تازشم اگه اشتباه وارد کرد موقع اصلاح میشه درستش کرد 
اینقدر قضیه رو بزرگ نکنین لطفا

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> بچه ها شماها خودتون ثبتنام رو انجام میدین یا میدین بیرون انجام بدن براتون ؟
> موقع ثبتنام نیاز هست که اسکنر داشته باشیم برای آپلود عکس ؟


بله اسکنر میخواد والا چطور میخواین عکستونو تو سیستم اپلود کنین

----------


## N I L O O

> بله اسکنر میخواد والا چطور میخواین عکستونو تو سیستم اپلود کنین


من خودم رفتم عکسم رو دادم به کافی نت و گفتم برام بریزه رو سی دی،به همین راحتی:yahoo (3):

----------


## --mohammad--

نه بابا مگه مرض دارن برن اینده یکی دیگه رو خراب کنن
ولی در کل موافقم با اینکه میگین باید پیش کسی که میشناسیم بریم.

----------


## mehran74

کد من چند میشه لطفا بگید ؟ من متولد 10 تیر 74 هستم و قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شدم کد 5 یا 6 من ساله پیش کنکور 92 دادم

----------


## ali_12

کسی که  دانشجوی* کارشناسی ارشد* هست (درخواست انصراف توی ماه مهر دادم و شورا قبول کرده و فقط تسویه حساب مونده) هم باید اون فرم انصراف  دفترچه رو پر کنه تا 28 آذر؟؟
یا اون  فرم شماره 4 فقط برای کارشناسی ها است؟


فایل پیوست 5587

----------


## nemidonam

سلام کسانی که در دی ماه امسال فارغ التحصیل می شوند باید فردا ثبت نام کنند یا در 3روزی که در اسفند برای جا مانده ها وقت می دهند باید ثبت نام کند؟ اگر می شود توضیح دهید ممنون

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام میگم واسه کنکور آیا لازم هست که شناسنامه عکس دار باشه ؟ :Yahoo (35): 

و واسه ثبتنام از چه مرورگری توی سایت سازمان سنجش استفاده کنیم به مشکل بر نخوریم

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام میگم واسه کنکور آیا لازم هست که شناسنامه عکس دار باشه ؟
> 
> و واسه ثبتنام از چه مرورگری توی سایت سازمان سنجش استفاده کنیم به مشکل بر نخوریم


فک کنم لازم باشه
فرقی نمیکنه ولی معمولا از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده میکنن

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*الان برای خرید دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور حتما لازمه که الان از سایت بخریم از اداره ی پست شهر هم میشه گرفت ..؟؟؟


اخه من تا الان اقدام به خرید نکردم ...


لطفا راهنمایی کنید....
*

----------


## Alfredo

> *الان برای خرید دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور حتما لازمه که الان از سایت بخریم از اداره ی پست شهر هم میشه گرفت ..؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اخه من تا الان اقدام به خرید نکردم ...
> 
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید....
> *


عزیز ..اون زمان که می خریدن و چاپ میشد تموم شد..الا ن فقط باید بری سایت دانلودش کنی..همین

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> عزیز ..اون زمان که می خریدن و چاپ میشد تموم شد..الا ن فقط باید بری سایت دانلودش کنی..همین


یعنی لازم نیست برم اداره پست؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> یعنی لازم نیست برم اداره پست؟؟


نه !!! چون بری چیزی ندارن بهت بدن..دفترچه چاپ شده ای وجود نداره

----------


## hossein_R

> *الان برای خرید دفترچه ی ثبت نام کنکور حتما لازمه که الان از سایت بخریم از اداره ی پست شهر هم میشه گرفت ..؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اخه من تا الان اقدام به خرید نکردم ...
> 
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید....
> *



*​دیگه از امسال اینترنتی شده...یادش بخیر میرفتیم تو صف برا دفترچه...بسوزه پدر تکنولوجی*

----------


## Masood11

نمی دونید سهمیه رزمندگانو چجوری حساب میکنن؟ بابام یک و نیم سالی جبهه بوده! کلن بیشتر از 6 ماه حساب میشه یا هر کی بیشتر رفته سهمیه‌شم بیشتره!!!!؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## --mohammad--

دوست عزیز اگه جانباز یا آزاده نباشن پدرتون هیچ سهمیه ای ندارین

----------


## Masood11

> دوست عزیز اگه جانباز یا آزاده نباشن پدرتون هیچ سهمیه ای ندارین


  مگه اینجا همینو نگفته؟   پ.ن: دقت نکرده بودم که اینجا منظورش خودِ رزمنده هاست!!!

----------


## ebi18

> فک کنم لازم باشه
> فرقی نمیکنه ولی معمولا از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده میکنن


خدا نکنه لازم باشه!
من شناسنامم عکس دار نیس که هیچ،حتی نمیدونم کجا گذاشتمش!!:d

----------


## bahar@

> نمی دونید سهمیه رزمندگانو چجوری حساب میکنن؟ بابام یک و نیم سالی جبهه بوده! کلن بیشتر از 6 ماه حساب میشه یا هر کی بیشتر رفته سهمیه‌شم بیشتره!!!!؟:yahoo (4):


در آزمون سراسری سهمیه رزمنده ها فقط مختص خود شخص  رزمنده هست

----------


## bahar@

> سلام میگم واسه کنکور آیا لازم هست که شناسنامه عکس دار باشه ؟
> 
> و واسه ثبتنام از چه مرورگری توی سایت سازمان سنجش استفاده کنیم به مشکل بر نخوریم



چطوری سال دوم  دبیرستان ثبت نام کردی یکی از شرایط عکس دار بودن شناسنامه است

----------


## alone_fatima

*بچه ها اصن حال ندارم برم ثبت نام كنمممممممممممممممممم...
يعني فقط من توي اين سايت انساني هستم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چرا نظرسنجي فقط يه نفر انساني داره ؟
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## Mehran93071

میگم عکس توی شناسنامه باید با عکسی که میفرستی سازمان سنجش یکی باشه ؟ :Y (690): 
یکی درست درمون جواب بده !

----------


## Alfredo

> میگم عکس توی شناسنامه باید با عکسی که میفرستی سازمان سنجش یکی باشه ؟
> یکی درست درمون جواب بده !


نه..چه ربطی داره..هر عکسی می خوای بفرست

----------


## ali_12

سلام
بچه ها ساعت 12 امشب باز میکنند برای ثبتنام؟

----------


## milad-senator

بچه ها دفترچه فردا میاد؟

----------


## ali_12

> بچه ها دفترچه فردا میاد؟


فکر نمیکنم دیگه دفترچه توزیع بشه
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=426

----------


## bahar@

> سلام
> بچه ها ساعت 12 امشب باز میکنند برای ثبتنام؟


فکر نکنم 
اگر ساعت 10 و 11 فردا صبح باز بشه برای ثبت نام

----------


## bahar@

> بچه ها دفترچه فردا میاد؟


فروش کارت اعتباری، دفترچه کنکور و هر کاری دیگه ای که مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور میشه فقط از سایت سنجش امکان پذیر است 

روش های قدیمی حذف شدند

----------


## arashpar16

سلام  اقا من که متولد شهریور 74 هستم .فارغ التحصیل خرداد92 .پشت کنکوری 93 هستم .کد نظام وظیفه من چنده؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.kernel

*در مورد فرم شماره 2 که در صفحه 43 دفترچه اومده  کسی میدونه باید چیکار کنیم؟
پارسال که پیش دانشگاهی بودیم تو مدرسه پر کردیم و مهر کردن برامون امسال هم باید پر کنیم و ببریم مدرسمون که پر کنن؟
*

----------


## rezasara

> *در مورد فرم شماره 2 که در صفحه 43 دفترچه اومده  کسی میدونه باید چیکار کنیم؟
> پارسال که پیش دانشگاهی بودیم تو مدرسه پر کردیم و مهر کردن برامون امسال هم باید پر کنیم و ببریم مدرسمون که پر کنن؟
> *


اصلا نیازی به پر کردن نیست دوست عزیز

----------


## ali19941808

من متولد ابان 1373 هستم سال 92 هم کنکور دادم کد نظام وظیفه ی من 5 میشه یا 6 یا 7 یا 8 ؟

----------


## as1374

ما که برای بار دوم کنکور میدیم نیازی نیست کد سوابق جدید بگیریم ؟ هنوز قبلیه درسته ؟

----------


## mohammad74

5- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
این یعنی چی؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ما که برای بار دوم کنکور میدیم نیازی نیست کد سوابق جدید بگیریم ؟ هنوز قبلیه درسته ؟


باید کد بگیری
http://dipcode.medu.ir/

----------


## as1374

> باید کد بگیری
> http://dipcode.medu.ir/


گفتم که پارسال گرفتم !
اما شنیدم نیاز نیست دوباره امسال بگیرم

----------


## mohammad74

5- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
این یعنی چی؟

==================================================  =========
من که میخوام در سه تا آزمون ریاضی وهنر و زبان شرکت کنم باید از اینجا سه تا کد بگیرم؟؟؟؟
سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> گفتم که پارسال گرفتم !
> اما شنیدم نیاز نیست دوباره امسال بگیرم


برو دوباره بگیر.محض احتیاط

----------


## maryaam_M5R

ثبت نام کی شرو  میشه؟؟؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> 5- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
> این یعنی چی؟
> 
> ==================================================  =========
> من که میخوام در سه تا آزمون ریاضی وهنر و زبان شرکت کنم باید از اینجا سه تا کد بگیرم؟؟؟؟
> سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


اون یعنی اینکه حوزه توکارت مشخص میشه
اره باید سه تا بگیری
بین زبانو هنر فکر کنم باید یکی شرکت کنی

----------


## sina3656355

دوستان من شناسنامه ام عکس دار نیست  چه کنم؟  :Y (395):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> دوستان من شناسنامه ام عکس دار نیست  چه کنم؟


برو عکس دارش کن یا گواهی بگیر از ثبت احوال

----------


## mohammad74

از ساعت 2 ثبت نام شروع میشه

----------


## mehran74

سلام لازمه فرم شماره 2 رو پرکنیم بعد کد نظام وظیفه من چند میشه متولد تیر 74 هستمو فارغ التحصیل هستم  کد 5 یا 6 لطف کنید بگید این مشکل خیلی از بچه هاست؟؟؟

----------


## ali19941808

کد http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...2).gifنظام وظیفه فارغ تحصیل ها چند میشه 5 یا 6 ؟http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilies/ya/y%20(550).gif

----------


## ali19941808

کد نظام وظیفه فارغ تحصیل ها چند میشه 5 یا 6 ؟

----------


## sina3656355

دوستان کسی میدونه که میشه همون شناسنامه قدیم رو عکس دار کنیم یا نه؟ تا کارمون برای ثبت نام در بره یا نه؟
قبلا میشد.

----------


## .Mohamad.

اصلا شناسنامه رو کار نداره
فقط یک اسکن از عکس میخواد
واسه شناسنامه فقط شماره شناسنامه با سریالش رو میخواد
من ثبت نام کردم و تموم

----------


## sina3656355

> اصلا شناسنامه رو کار نداره
> فقط یک اسکن از عکس میخواد
> واسه شناسنامه فقط شماره شناسنامه با سریالش رو میخواد
> من ثبت نام کردم و تموم





> چطوری سال دوم  دبیرستان ثبت نام کردی یکی از شرایط عکس دار بودن شناسنامه است


نمیدونم والا

----------


## Mehran93071

دوستان من 2 تا سریال دارم واسه کنکور ریاضی و زبان های خارجی اولش میزنه سریال بده فقط یکیش رو میشه وارد کرد که !

----------


## .Mohamad.

دوستان من ثبت نامم با موفقیت پیش رفت و تموم شد.
یک توضح میدم.

ثبت نام کاملا اینترنتی هست و دفترچه نمیاد
نیازی به عکس دار بودن یا نبودن شناسنامه نیست

اطلاعات لازمش
اسکن عکس با 400 * 300 پیکسل
شماره شناسنامه و کد ملی
کد پستی
آدرس
کد سوابق تحصیلی
کد دانش آموزی
کد ناحیه و این طور چیزا
سریال شناسنامه

و آخرش هم یک جا تیک گذاشته که 
میخوام توی آزمون هنر و  زبان شرکت کنم

من خودم تجربی تنها زدم. و واسه مراکز عالی هم نزدم

راستی ، بدبخت شدم. چون بابام درصد نرفته بگیره ، جزو سهمیه حساب نمیشم.  :Y (636):

----------


## Mehran93071

> دوستان من ثبت نامم با موفقیت پیش رفت و تموم شد.
> یک توضح میدم.
> 
> ثبت نام کاملا اینترنتی هست و دفترچه نمیاد
> نیازی به عکس دار بودن یا نبودن شناسنامه نیست
> 
> اطلاعات لازمش
> اسکن عکس با 400 * 300 پیکسل
> شماره شناسنامه و کد ملی
> ...


واسه ورود به جلسه شناسنامه عکس دار نمیخواهد؟ نیز؟ :Y (647):

----------


## N I L O O

من هم کاملا ثبت نام کردم،رفت پی کارش،فقط آخرش یه چیزو متوجه نشدم؟؟آزاد چی میشه پس،خودش گفته مثل سال پیش است،سال پیش چطوری بود مگه؟؟ :Y (550):

----------


## kourosh35

> واسه ورود به جلسه شناسنامه عکس دار نمیخواهد؟ نیز؟


توی جلسه کنکور،کارت ملّی یا شناسنامه عکس دار کنترل می شه و با کارت ورود به جلسه،مطابقت داده می شه.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kourosh35

> من هم کاملا ثبت نام کردم،رفت پی کارش،فقط آخرش یه چیزو متوجه نشدم؟؟آزاد چی میشه پس،خودش گفته مثل سال پیش است،سال پیش چطوری بود مگه؟؟


سال گذشته،داوطلبا فقط توی کنکور سراسری شرکت کردن و بعد از اعلام نتیجه اوّلیه،یه کد در اختیارشون قرار می گرفت که با اون کد می تونستن برای دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته کنند.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## N I L O O

> سال گذشته،داوطلبا فقط توی کنکور سراسری شرکت کردن و بعد از اعلام نتیجه اوّلیه،یه کد در اختیارشون قرار می گرفت که با اون کد می تونستن برای دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته کنند.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


یعنی بعد که جوابا اومد،انتخاب رشته کردید واسه آزاد؟؟؟

----------


## kourosh35

> یعنی بعد که جوابا اومد،انتخاب رشته کردید واسه آزاد؟؟؟


بله،بعد از اعلام نتایج،با همون کد توی سایت azmoon.org برای دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته کردیم.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hasti-p

ببخشیدکی میتونه به طورکامل درموردتربیت معلم توضیح بده؟من که ازش سردرنمیارم..

----------


## NeMesiS

دوستان برای انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد ( اون 3 تا رشته با اولویت) الان و ضمن ثبت نام باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## sina3656355

> توی جلسه کنکور،کارت ملّی یا شناسنامه عکس دار کنترل می شه و با کارت ورود به جلسه،مطابقت داده می شه.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


با این اوصاف من که هنوز شناسنامه رو عکس دار نکردم حتما باید عکسی که برای شناسنامه میزنم با عکس اسکن شده ثبت نام یکی باشه ؟

----------


## Majiddd

سلام 
دوستان من کد ملی رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟
زنگ میزنم 02166729593 هم مشغولی میزنه

----------


## batista

این کد نظام وظیقه واسه من که اولین کنکورمه میشه 4 ؟

----------


## MJavadD

> دوستان برای انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد ( اون 3 تا رشته با اولویت) الان و ضمن ثبت نام باید انجام بدم؟


نه بعد از اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته میکنین

----------


## --mohammad--

اونایی که سهمیه دارن باید کد خاصی بزنن یا برن بنیاد شهید منطقه چیز خاصی بگیرن یا فقط کافیه موقع ثبت نام اطلاعاتشونو وارد کنن

----------


## N I L O O

بچه ها دانشگاه امام صادق چیه که آخر ثبت نام بود؟؟من انتخابش نکردم :Y (393):

----------


## Mehran93071

میگم واسه شماره ملی چی بزنم من کارت ملی ندارم تازه هم میخواهم شناسنامم رو عکسدار کنم :Y (679):

----------


## Mehran93071

> با این اوصاف من که هنوز شناسنامه رو عکس دار نکردم حتما باید عکسی که برای شناسنامه میزنم با عکس اسکن شده ثبت نام یکی باشه ؟


Up!

----------


## MJavadD

> میگم واسه شماره ملی چی بزنم من کارت ملی ندارم تازه هم میخواهم شناسنامم رو عکسدار کنم


کد ملی با شماره شناسنامتون یکیه فک کنم یعنی من که اینطوریه یه شماره دادن زنگ بزن  بگیر

----------


## call

سلام
دوستان کسی که پدرش جانباز بالای 30 درصد باشه و همچنین آزاده
باید این چند تا گزینه رو چجوری پر کنه؟
مرسی


و سوال بعدی اینکه تیک این گزینه رو باید تیک بزنم یا نه؟
                                                      49 - در آزمون سراسری سال 1392(سال گذشته) ثبت نام نموده ام                                               

 
{من کنکور شرکت کردم ولی جایی قبول نشدم چجوری پرش کنم؟}

----------


## Mehran93071

کدوم سهمیه رو باید انتخاب کنم؟ مناطق؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> گفتم که پارسال گرفتم !
> اما شنیدم نیاز نیست دوباره امسال بگیرم


هرجور راحتی :Yahoo (94): 
ولی بازم همون کد رو بهت میده چون پارسال تاییدش کردی

----------


## Mehran93071

> هرجور راحتی
> ولی بازم همون کد رو بهت میده چون پارسال تاییدش کردی


میگم سهمیه عادی میشه مناطق یعنی جانباز و ............................. نباشه

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> میگم سهمیه عادی میشه مناطق یعنی جانباز و ............................. نباشه


بعله میشه
مناطق

----------


## call

> سلام
> دوستان کسی که پدرش جانباز بالای 30 درصد باشه و همچنین آزاده
> باید این چند تا گزینه رو چجوری پر کنه؟
> مرسی
> فایل پیوست 5655
> 
> و سوال بعدی اینکه تیک این گزینه رو باید تیک بزنم یا نه؟
>                                                       49 - در آزمون سراسری سال 1392(سال گذشته) ثبت نام نموده ام                                               
> 
> ...


Up...

----------


## MJavadD

> Up...


سوال اولتون رو نمیدونم ولی دومی باید تیکشو بزنید

----------


## Hesam

سلام بچه ها. واسه ثبت نام عکسمون حتما باید مال سال جاری باشه نمیشه مال سال قبل باشه؟ ای بابا با هزار زحمت رفتم عکسو اسکن کردم

----------


## call

سلام
دوستان کسی که پدرش جانباز بالای 30 درصد باشه و همچنین آزاده
باید این چند تا گزینه رو چجوری پر کنه؟
مرسی

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام بچه ها. واسه ثبت نام عکسمون حتما باید مال سال جاری باشه نمیشه مال سال قبل باشه؟ ای بابا با هزار زحمت رفتم عکسو اسکن کردم


نه بابا
اینو واسه اونایی گفتن که عکس ابتدایی شونو میذارن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام
> دوستان کسی که پدرش جانباز بالای 30 درصد باشه و همچنین آزاده
> باید این چند تا گزینه رو چجوری پر کنه؟
> مرسی


بهتره از ستاد شاهد شهرتون بپرسی

----------


## call

> بهتره از ستاد شاهد شهرتون بپرسی


متاسفانه میگن ما نمیدونیم!!!

----------


## Hesam

راستی من پشت کنکوری کد نظام وظیفم ۵ هستش دیگه؟؟ و قضیه ی فرم شماره ۲ و ۳ و ۴ چیه؟؟ خسته شدم از بس دفترچه رو خوندم تمومی نداره که

----------


## --mohammad--

> متاسفانه میگن ما نمیدونیم!!!


آزاده رو فکر کنم بایس بزنه 
بالا هم شاهد

پارسال هم شرکت کردی ؟

----------


## call

> آزاده رو فکر کنم بایس بزنه 
> بالا هم شاهد
> 
> پارسال هم شرکت کردی ؟


بله شرکت کردم

----------


## mehdidini

خیلی راحت خودت از خونه ثبت نام کن
بیخودی ـدمو میترسونن که از خونه اشتباه میزنی و..اتفاقا آدم تو خونه چون خودشه با تمام دقت وارد میکنه ولی کافینت هزار نفر رو ثبت نام میکنه و میخواد زود زود ثبت نام کنه پولشو بگیره
اطلاعات اضافی هم نمیخواد کد شهر و.. هم تو صفحه ثبت نام هست
من 5 دقیقه ای ثبت نام کردم

----------


## mehdidini

خوشگلم اونا چه میدونن عکس تو مال سال چنده؟!
فقط عکس خودت باشه کافیه{البته مال بچگی هات هم نباشه!}

----------


## vhd

آقا این چیه؟
48 - علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه امام صادق (ع) می باشم

خواهشن زود جواب بدید تو صف ثبت نامم

----------


## --mohammad--

> بله شرکت کردم


پارسال تو سهمیه شاهد بودی دیگه 
منم بودم.
اگه میتونی رتبه پارسالت رو برام پیام خصوصی کن 
من خودمم رتبم 500 شد به خاطر رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقم موندم پشت کنکور(هرچند پشیمونم)
کلا اگه سوالی در رابطه با تاثیر سهمیه و بقیه چیزا داشتی از خودم بپرس.

----------


## bahar@

> آقا این چیه؟
> 48 - علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه امام صادق (ع) می باشم
> 
> خواهشن زود جواب بدید تو صف ثبت نامم


یعنی کسانی که علاقه مند هستن در دانشگاه امام صادق ثبت نام کنند تیک این گزینه رو بزنند

اینم لینک دانشگاه امام صادق Imam Sadiq University

----------


## Hesam

دوستان پشت کنکوری موقع ثبت نام کد نظام وظیفه رو چند زدین؟ بابا جواب بدین دیگه فقط به خاطر همین کده ست که نتونستم تا حالا ثبت نام کنم

----------


## arashpar16

منم لنگ کد نظام وظیفا هستم.باید چند بزنیم
 :Y (407):

----------


## mahdi0021

> دوستان پشت کنکوری موقع ثبت نام کد نظام وظیفه رو چند زدین؟ بابا جواب بدین دیگه فقط به خاطر همین کده ست که نتونستم تا حالا ثبت نام کنم


منم همین مشکلو دارم ولی فکر کنم 5 باشه!!
كد 5) فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22 سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت
پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اينكه از تاريخ فراغت از تحصيل آنان در مقطع ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي
تا زمان قبولي قطعي و ثبت نام در دانشگاه بيش از يكسال سپري نشده و وارد غيبت نشده باشند.
تبصره 1- دانش آموزاني در شمول اين بند قرار مي گيرند كه دوره متوسطه را پيش از سال 91 شروع كرده باشند و افرادي كه دوره متوسطه (سال اول
متوسطه) را از مهر 91 آغاز كرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي آنان حداكثر تا پايان 20 سالگي خواهد بود.
تبصره 2- افرادي كه در سن مشموليت ترك تحصيل حضوري كرده و به صورت داوطلب آزاد موفق به اخذ مدرك ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي شده اند، در شمول
اين بند قرار نداشته و صرفاً در صورتي مي توانند از معافيت تحصيلي دانشگاه استفاده نمايند كه وارد غيبت نشده باشند.)

----------


## Arezo0

سلام به نظرتون توی کنکور ریاضی فقط عمومی ها رو بزنم اونم تا 20یا30درصد رتبه چقدر میشه؟دیپلمه های رشته های دیگه مثل انسانی میتونن توی فقط با سوابق تحصیلی شرکت کنن؟

----------


## Hesam

نظر منم کده 5 هستش ولی من اینجاشو نمیفهمم >فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22 سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت
پيوسته و حضوري اخه یعنی چی؟؟

----------


## mahdi0021

> نظر منم کده 5 هستش ولی من اینجاشو نمیفهمم >فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22 سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت
> پيوسته و حضوري اخه یعنی چی؟؟


 منم این قسمتشو متوجه نمیشم (آدمو گیج کردن!!!) در کل اگه بعد از18 سال فارغ تحصیل شدید کد 5 در غیر این صورت بهتره از کسی که اطلاعات کاملی داره بپرسید!!!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> متاسفانه میگن ما نمیدونیم!!!


خب اینجا عضو شو از خود کارشناسای سازمان سنجش بپرس زود جواب میدن
NOET

----------


## a.reza

نه فرقی نمیکنه من دیروز ثبت نام کردم با عکس بچه گیم بعد تو دانشگاه امام صادقم ثبت نام کردم

----------


## mexcx

سلام بچه ها من که موسسه آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی میخونم الان تو اون قسمت ثبت نام که زده 

" وضعیت تحصیل : 1- دانشجوی غیر انصرافی  2- دانشجوی دوره روزانه  3- دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه  4- هیچکدام "

کدومو باید بزنم؟

----------


## omid_j

سلام 
بچه ها
 یه سوال داشتم 
تو صفحه 8 دفترچه یه جدول اورده زیر سرفصل اتباع خارجی که برای قبول شدن تو رشته های پزشکی-دندون-دارو باید معدلت حداقل 16 باشه 
من از معاونمون پرسیدم گفت مال همه دانش اموزاس میخواستم ببینم چطوریه این؟

----------


## Hesam

> منم این قسمتشو متوجه نمیشم (آدمو گیج کردن!!!) در کل اگه بعد از18 سال فارغ تحصیل شدید کد 5 در غیر این صورت بهتره از کسی که اطلاعات کاملی داره بپرسید!!!


داداش مطمئنی که اگه بعد از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شده باشی کدش میشه 5 ؟؟؟ من فروردین 18 سالم شد

----------


## mexcx

> سلام بچه ها من که موسسه آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی میخونم الان تو اون قسمت ثبت نام که زده 
> 
> " وضعیت تحصیل : 1- دانشجوی غیر انصرافی  2- دانشجوی دوره روزانه  3- دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه  4- هیچکدام "
> 
> کدومو باید بزنم؟


بچه ها گیر کردم تو این قسمت خواهشا یکی جوابمو بده .

----------


## milad 22

اقا من کد سوابق تحصیلی رو نگرفتم از سایت dipcod.medu چیکار باس بکنم ؟ از مدرسه بگیرم؟

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام من باید کد نظام وظیفه هم بزنم؟

----------


## omid_j

> سلام 
> بچه ها
>  یه سوال داشتم 
> تو صفحه 8 دفترچه یه جدول اورده زیر سرفصل اتباع خارجی که برای قبول شدن تو رشته های پزشکی-دندون-دارو باید معدلت حداقل 16 باشه 
> من از معاونمون پرسیدم گفت مال همه دانش اموزاس میخواستم ببینم چطوریه این؟


هیشکی نمیدونه ینی؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام من باید کد نظام وظیفه هم بزنم؟


 :Y (533):

----------


## Hesam

> سلام من باید کد نظام وظیفه هم بزنم؟


خخخخ فقط به خاطره همین کده نتونستم تا حالا ثبت نام کنم!!!!

----------


## Mehran93071

بلد نیستید بدم کافی نت  :Y (636):

----------


## Hesam

پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟؟؟

----------


## mostafa73

سلام. 
من ورودي سال 92 دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد در مقطع كارشناسي و دوره روزانه هستم. 
آيا بنده حق شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 93 براي قبولي در رشته هاي دانشگاه آزاد 
( گروه آموزشي پزشكي ) را دارا هستم؟ 
لطفا اگه امكانش هست سريعتر جواب بدين... 

خيلي ممنون

----------


## Mehran93071

> پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟؟؟


نه بابا الان از مدرسه اومدم بگو این کد رو چند باید بزنم :Y (406):

----------


## Mehran93071

> نه بابا الان از مدرسه اومدم بگو این کد رو چند باید بزنم


این خیلی رو مخه بگید بزنم بره !
راستی واسه سایز عکس باید برم از تو تنظیمات سایز عکس رو 300 * 400 کنم؟ :Yahoo (110): 

آههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Mehran93071

با این نمره هام روم نمیشه بدم کافی نت  :Y (395): 

یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Hesam

> نه بابا الان از مدرسه اومدم بگو این کد رو چند باید بزنم


کد 4 رو بزن

----------


## milad 22

> این خیلی رو مخه بگید بزنم بره !
> راستی واسه سایز عکس باید برم از تو تنظیمات سایز عکس رو 300 * 400 کنم؟
> 
> آههههههههههههههههههه


عکستو اسکن کن بعد تو microsoft office عکس رو باز کن. تو قسمت edit picture  عکس رو اطرافشو درست کن سایزشو بغل تصویر مینویسه باید عکس ارتفاعش بین 400 تا 200 و عرضش 150 تا 300 باشه

----------


## Masood11

> هیشکی نمیدونه ینی؟


قبلنم فک کنم یکی پرسیده بود!! اون فقط واسه اتباع خارجیه!

----------


## milad 22

این کد معافیت من کدومه ؟ پیش هستم 4؟5؟6؟

----------


## Alfredo

یه چیزی بگم. عکس می خواین بدین سعی کنین عکس خوب بدین نه داغون و از یه جا پیداکنین بدین...همین عکس رو می زنن رو کارت دانشجوییتون و تا آخر تحصیلات رو کارت دانشجوییتون می مونه..فکر نکنین قبول بشین عکس ببرین بدین دانشگاه عکس جدیده رو می زنن

----------


## Mehran93071

> عکستو اسکن کن بعد تو microsoft office عکس رو باز کن. تو قسمت edit picture  عکس رو اطرافشو درست کن سایزشو بغل تصویر مینویسه باید عکس ارتفاعش بین 400 تا 200 و عرضش 150 تا 300 باشه


کامل توضیح بده

----------


## Sami

سلام 
دوستان من به خاطر اینکه نرم سربازی دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کردم حالا *کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه* رو چند بزنم ؟ 
-----
کد 14 اینه : كد 14 ) دانشجويان انصرافي در صورتي كه در سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي انصراف داده و همچنين از تاريخ انصراف آنان در دانشگاه و رشته قبلي تا زمان
90 به بعد) از امتياز يك بار انصراف /8/ پذيرش در دانشگاه و رشته جديد بيش از يكسال سپري نشده باشد. مضافاً مشروط به اينكه قبلاً (از تاريخ 22
استفاده نكرده باشند.
اینو باید بزنم نه ؟ :-؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> عکستو اسکن کن بعد تو microsoft office عکس رو باز کن. تو قسمت edit picture  عکس رو اطرافشو درست کن سایزشو بغل تصویر مینویسه باید عکس ارتفاعش بین 400 تا 200 و عرضش 150 تا 300 باشه


درست بگو نفهمیدم

----------


## ali_s9412

> سلام 
> دوستان من به خاطر اینکه نرم سربازی دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کردم حالا *کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه* رو چند بزنم ؟ 
> -----
> کد 14 اینه : كد 14 ) دانشجويان انصرافي در صورتي كه در سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي انصراف داده و همچنين از تاريخ انصراف آنان در دانشگاه و رشته قبلي تا زمان
> 90 به بعد) از امتياز يك بار انصراف /8/ پذيرش در دانشگاه و رشته جديد بيش از يكسال سپري نشده باشد. مضافاً مشروط به اينكه قبلاً (از تاريخ 22
> استفاده نكرده باشند.
> اینو باید بزنم نه ؟ :-؟


آره چون بالاخره در صورت قبولی باید انصراف بدی
البته اینو بدون اصلا فرقی نمی کنه چیرو بزنی چون همه اینا فقط موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه چک میشه

----------


## mohammadb20

سلام 
من الان سال سومم میخواستم بدونم میتونم کنکور آزمایشی بدم امسال ؟

----------


## Masood11

> این کد معافیت من کدومه ؟ پیش هستم 4؟5؟6؟


4ـه!
5 که واسه پشت کنکوریاست!
6ـم نخوندمش نمی دونم چیه!!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Sami

> سلام 
> من الان سال سومم میخواستم بدونم میتونم کنکور آزمایشی بدم امسال ؟


نه کنکور ازمایشی فقط آزمون کنکور ازاد این امکانو داشت که اونم منتفی شده دیگه به خاطر یکی شدن ازمونا

----------


## milad 22

کل بند ها رو کامل میکنم باز میگه خطایی رخ داده است این سومین باره چیکار کنم ؟ اعصابم خورد شدددد

----------


## Masood11

> کل بند ها رو کامل میکنم باز میگه خطایی رخ داده است این سومین باره چیکار کنم ؟ اعصابم خورد شدددد


شاید به خاطر شلوغی باشه!!! صب کن دیروقت امتحان کن شاید رفت!!

----------


## Hesam

دوستان لطفا جواب بدید من گیر همین کده هستم!! تو فروردین 18 سالم کامل شد و خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم(پشت کنکوری) کده نظام وظیفم 5 میشه؟؟؟

----------


## --mohammad--

سوال 35 رو باید پر کنیم یا مخصوص منحصرا زبان هستش ؟
سوال اینه
زبانی که امتحان میدهم:

----------


## Masood11

> دوستان لطفا جواب بدید من گیر همین کده هستم!! تو فروردین 18 سالم کامل شد و خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم(پشت کنکوری) کده نظام وظیفم 5 میشه؟؟؟


همین 5 واسه پشت کنکوریاست!!

----------


## Masood11

> سوال 35 رو باید پر کنیم یا مخصوص منحصرا زبان هستش ؟
> سوال اینه
> زبانی که امتحان میدهم:


فک کنم حتما باید بزنیش!!!(همون بنویسی!! :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## MJavadD

> سوال 35 رو باید پر کنیم یا مخصوص منحصرا زبان هستش ؟
> سوال اینه
> زبانی که امتحان میدهم:


باید بزنی

----------


## UDK

سلام.
من کنکوری 92 بودم که مرداد مشمول شدم.و تو کنکور رشته دولتی قبول نشدم.الان دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد هستم.
واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 تو ثبت نامش چند مشکل داشتم!
1-توی قسمت وضعیت تحصیلی باید چه گزینه ای رو انتخاب کنم؟چون وقتی میزنم دانشجوی روزانه میزنه که باید انصراف بدید.حالا باید کدوم گزینه رو زد هیچکدام؟این انصراف واسه دولتیه درسته؟
2-کد نظام وظیفه من چند میشه؟چون الان من برای دانشگاه معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.باید کد 2 رو زد یا کد 5؟تو این موندم!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## sara75_M5R

سلام.کنکور دانشگاه آزاد جدا هس؟جدا باید ثبت نام کنیم آیا؟لطفا اگه میشه زودی جواب بدین

----------


## sara75_M5R

با تشکر از دوستان

----------


## kourosh35

> سلام.کنکور دانشگاه آزاد جدا هس؟جدا باید ثبت نام کنیم آیا؟لطفا اگه میشه زودی جواب بدین


سلام
داوطلبای دانشگاه آزاد،باید الان تو کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کنن و انتخاب رشته بعد از اعلام نتایج اوّلیه هست.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sara75_M5R

بچه ها امروز میگفتن جدا شده.الان گیج شدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## MJavadD

> بچه ها امروز میگفتن جدا شده.الان گیج شدم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


کنکور ها که ادغام شدن الان که ثبت نام میکنین واسه دوتاشه

----------


## sara75_M5R

اه خداااااااااااااا.نمیدونم ب حرف کی گوش بدم.مامانم میگه ادغام شده بابام میگه دداخل اخبار گفته نشده

----------


## MJavadD

> اه خداااااااااااااا.نمیدونم ب حرف کی گوش بدم.مامانم میگه ادغام شده بابام میگه دداخل اخبار گفته نشده


مگه شما دفترچه رو نخوندین؟! اونجا نوشته دیگه

----------


## sara75_M5R

ن نخوندم.مامانم ثبت نامم کرد.اصلا نمیدونم چیکار کرده.عکس هم ک نگذاشته.آخرش بدبخت میشم میره.خدایااااااااا :Y (403):

----------


## Bi Savad

بروبکس کمکمان نمایید! رفتم کارت اعتباری سراسری و پیام نورو اینترنتی خریدم sms جفتشونم اومد ولی وقتی تو سایت سنجش کد رهگیری سراسری رو می زنم میگه : "مشکلی در سیستم به وجود آمده است لطفا بعدا مراجعه نمایید" در صورتی که کد رهگیری پیام نورو که میزنم میگه خرید موفق بوده!!!!!
پول جفتشم کم شده! حالا مو چوکار کونوم؟ :Y (680):

----------


## sara75_M5R

ایسنا:  دکتر ناصر اقبالی با اعلام این خبر، گفت: آزمون سراسری دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی که در سال 92 به صورت آزمایشی با آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش ادغام شده بود، در سال 93 به صورت مستقل توسط مرکز آزمون برگزار خواهد شد

----------


## Amiir

> ن نخوندم.مامانم ثبت نامم کرد.اصلا نمیدونم چیکار کرده.عکس هم ک نگذاشته.آخرش بدبخت میشم میره.خدایااااااااا





> اه خداااااااااااااا.نمیدونم ب حرف کی گوش بدم.مامانم میگه ادغام شده بابام میگه دداخل اخبار گفته نشده





> ایسنا:  دکتر ناصر اقبالی با اعلام این خبر، گفت: آزمون سراسری دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی که در سال 92 به صورت آزمایشی با آزمون سراسری سازمان سنجش ادغام شده بود، در سال 93 به صورت مستقل توسط مرکز آزمون برگزار خواهد شد


امسال هم مثل پارسال با هم برگزار میشه.سخت نگیر , هیچ چیز مهم و دردسرسازی نیست.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MJavadD

> بروبکس کمکمان نمایید! رفتم کارت اعتباری سراسری و پیام نورو اینترنتی خریدم sms جفتشونم اومد ولی وقتی تو سایت سنجش کد رهگیری سراسری رو می زنم میگه : "مشکلی در سیستم به وجود آمده است لطفا بعدا مراجعه نمایید" در صورتی که کد رهگیری پیام نورو که میزنم میگه خرید موفق بوده!!!!!
> پول جفتشم کم شده! حالا مو چوکار کونوم؟


مشکلی نداره واسه منم همینو میزنه ولی من ثبت نام کردم مشکلیم پیش نیومد

----------


## Bi Savad

> مشکلی نداره واسه منم همینو میزنه ولی من ثبت نام کردم مشکلیم پیش نیومد


انگشتت درد نکنه خیالمو فول تکمیل کردی! فقط یه چیز دیگه! کد بخش محل تولد همونیه که تو شناسنامست یا طبق جدول شماره 7 کنکوره؟ :Y (712):

----------


## MJavadD

> انگشتت درد نکنه خیالمو فول تکمیل کردی! فقط یه چیز دیگه! کد بخش محل تولد همونیه که تو شناسنامست یا طبق جدول شماره 7 کنکوره؟


جدول شماره 7

----------


## UDK

سلام.
من کنکوری 92 بودم که مرداد مشمول شدم.و تو کنکور رشته دولتی قبول نشدم.الان دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد هستم.
واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 تو ثبت نامش چند مشکل داشتم!
1-توی قسمت وضعیت تحصیلی باید چه گزینه ای رو انتخاب کنم؟چون وقتی میزنم  دانشجوی روزانه میزنه که باید انصراف بدید.حالا باید کدوم گزینه رو زد  هیچکدام؟این انصراف واسه دولتیه درسته؟
2-کد نظام وظیفه من چند میشه؟چون الان من برای دانشگاه معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.باید کد 2 رو زد یا کد 5؟تو این موندم!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام.
> من کنکوری 92 بودم که مرداد مشمول شدم.و تو کنکور رشته دولتی قبول نشدم.الان دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد هستم.
> واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 تو ثبت نامش چند مشکل داشتم!
> 1-توی قسمت وضعیت تحصیلی باید چه گزینه ای رو انتخاب کنم؟چون وقتی میزنم  دانشجوی روزانه میزنه که باید انصراف بدید.حالا باید کدوم گزینه رو زد  هیچکدام؟این انصراف واسه دولتیه درسته؟
> 2-کد نظام وظیفه من چند میشه؟چون الان من برای دانشگاه معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.باید کد 2 رو زد یا کد 5؟تو این موندم!
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.


اولی رو نمیدونم دومی فک کنم 5باید بزنین

----------


## sh2

الان ما فارغ التحصیلا باید کد چندو بزنیم واسه نظام وظیفه؟ الان من متولد 11 تیر 74م بعد خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم الان کد من چیست آیا؟

----------


## zhina

سلام بچه ها
من کاردانی دارم
تو بند 43 گفته کد بخش پیش دانشگاهی!!!
آخه من که پیش دانشگاهی نخوندم
فقط مشکلم بند 43 هست
توروخدا بگید چیکار کنم

----------


## Bi Savad

> الان ما فارغ التحصیلا باید کد چندو بزنیم واسه نظام وظیفه؟ الان من متولد 11 تیر 74م بعد خرداد 92 فارغ التحصیل شدم الان کد من چیست آیا؟


4 عزیزم

----------


## bahar@

> سلام.
> من کنکوری 92 بودم که مرداد مشمول شدم.و تو کنکور رشته دولتی قبول نشدم.الان دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد هستم.
> واسه شرکت تو کنکور 93 تو ثبت نامش چند مشکل داشتم!
> 1-توی قسمت وضعیت تحصیلی باید چه گزینه ای رو انتخاب کنم؟چون وقتی میزنم  دانشجوی روزانه میزنه که باید انصراف بدید.حالا باید کدوم گزینه رو زد  هیچکدام؟این انصراف واسه دولتیه درسته؟
> 2-کد نظام وظیفه من چند میشه؟چون الان من برای دانشگاه معافیت موقت تحصیلی گرفتم.باید کد 2 رو زد یا کد 5؟تو این موندم!
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید.


سلام 

دانشگاه آزاد که جزو دانشگاه روزانه نیست 

کد 2 مربوط به معافیت دائم است مثل کفالت ، پزشکی ، موارد خاص

----------


## sh2

آخه 4 واسه محصلاست من پارسال پیش بودمااا

----------


## Bi Savad

> آخه 4 واسه محصلاست من پارسال پیش بودمااا


كد 6) دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده
باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.

----------


## bahar@

> سلام بچه ها
> من کاردانی دارم
> تو بند 43 گفته کد بخش پیش دانشگاهی!!!
> آخه من که پیش دانشگاهی نخوندم
> فقط مشکلم بند 43 هست
> توروخدا بگید چیکار کنم


بند 43 که مربوط به معدل پیش دانشگاهی است ؟ 
جون شما هم پیش ندارین خالی بزارید این گزینه رو و بند 44 رو پر کنید که مربوط به کاردانی است

----------


## zhina

> بند 43 که مربوط به معدل پیش دانشگاهی است ؟ 
> جون شما هم پیش ندارین خالی بزارید این گزینه رو و بند 44 رو پر کنید که مربوط به کاردانی است


اشتباه کردم منظورم 41 بود
اونم که نمیشه خالی گذاشت

----------


## Hesam

> آخه 4 واسه محصلاست من پارسال پیش بودمااا


کد 5

----------


## bahar@

> اشتباه کردم منظورم 41 بود
> اونم که نمیشه خالی گذاشت


شما اول ثبت نام کدام یکی از گزینه ها رو انتخاب کردین ؟؟؟

1دیپلمه سال 84 و بعد از آن در رشته ریاضی ، تجربی و...

2دیپلمه سال 83 و قبل از آن یا دپیلم غیر از ریاضی و...

شاید مربوط به همین باشه

----------


## zhina

> شما اول ثبت نام کدام یکی از گزینه ها رو انتخاب کردین ؟؟؟
> 
> 1دیپلمه سال 84 و بعد از آن در رشته ریاضی ، تجربی و...
> 
> 2دیپلمه سال 83 و قبل از آن یا دپیلم غیر از ریاضی و...
> 
> شاید مربوط به همین باشه


من دیپلم غیر از ریاضی فیزیک و....  انتخاب کردم

----------


## bahar@

> من دیپلم غیر از ریاضی فیزیک و....  انتخاب کردم


مطمئن هستید نمیشه گزینه رو خالی گذاشت 

بعضی بند ها داری * قرمز رنگ می باشند که پر کردنش واجبه و بعضی بند ها ندارن و می تونی خالی بزاری

----------


## zhina

> مطمئن هستید نمیشه گزینه رو خالی گذاشت 
> 
> بعضی بند ها داری * قرمز رنگ می باشند که پر کردنش واجبه و بعضی بند ها ندارن و می تونی خالی بزاری


اره علامت قرمز رنگ داره
نمیدونم چرا .اخه من که بالا هم زدم کاردانی

----------


## bahar@

> اره علامت قرمز رنگ داره
> نمیدونم چرا .اخه من که بالا هم زدم کاردانی


به سایت سنجش برید و از قسمت سیستم پاسخگویی سوال خودتون رو بپرسید 

اینم لینک 

NOET

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام
من دانش آموز پیش ریاضی هستم.یه سال جهشی خوندم.بدین صورت قبل از رسیدن به سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی) مدرک دیپلمم رو گرفتم
کد نظام وظیفه چند رو باید وارد کنم؟
ممنونم

----------


## ammir

عاقا من که ساکن تهرانم نیازی به پر کردن فرم2 ندارم دیگه؟

----------


## rezasara

> ن نخوندم.مامانم ثبت نامم کرد.اصلا نمیدونم چیکار کرده.عکس هم ک نگذاشته.آخرش بدبخت میشم میره.خدایااااااااا


در مرحله دوم ثبت نام اگه مشکلی باشه  قابل ویرایش!!!! مرحله دوم ثبت نام از تاریخ 92/12/3 تا92/12/6 انجام میشه و تو صفحه 4 ی جدول داره اونجا قشنگ توضیح داده
در مورد آزاد هم آقایی کدخدایی تو پیک سنجش آب پاکی ریخت رو سر مسئولین آزاد!!!! ادغام شد!!!!!!!!!

----------


## behnam2070

سلام دوستان
واقعیتش از دیروز شیطون رفته تو جلدم  میخوام تو صفحه ثبت نام قسمت سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم 84  و قبل هستم و بزنم به نظرتون مشکلی پیش میاد؟
یعنی میشینن همه رو استعلام میکنن؟؟؟؟ :Y (712):

----------


## Mehran93071

کمک من یک عکس دارم 100*110 پیکس هست ولی 3.4 هست میشه واسه ثبتنام استفاده کنم ازش؟

----------


## --mohammad--

ناموسن یه نفر درست و حسابی درمورد سایز عکسا توضیح بده

----------


## MJavadD

> ناموسن یه نفر درست و حسابی درمورد سایز عکسا توضیح بده


دوستان اگه دفترچه رو کامل بخونین دیگه این مشکلات پیش نمیاد نوشته که اندازه عکس از 400*300پیکسل بیشتر نباشه از 300*200کمتر نباشه حجمشم از 70کیلوبایت بیشتر نباشه به کسی که میدید اسکن کنه اینارو بگید درست میکنه واستون

----------


## Mehran93071

> دوستان اگه دفترچه رو کامل بخونین دیگه این مشکلات پیش نمیاد نوشته که اندازه عکس از 400*300پیکسل بیشتر نباشه از 300*200کمتر نباشه حجمشم از 70کیلوبایت بیشتر نباشه به کسی که میدید اسکن کنه اینارو بگید درست میکنه واستون


بردم کافی نت خودش داشت واسه بقیه هم ثبتنام میکرد عکس 150*130 پیکسلی زد برام

----------


## --mohammad--

برا منم 177*236 اسکن کردش

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان
> واقعیتش از دیروز شیطون رفته تو جلدم  میخوام تو صفحه ثبت نام قسمت سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم 84  و قبل هستم و بزنم به نظرتون مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> یعنی میشینن همه رو استعلام میکنن؟؟؟؟


*
عجب آدمایی که پیدا نمیشن

خب چه کاریه!!!!!!!!!

**موضوع مشابه بود ادغام شد*

----------


## karen

بروبچ یه سوال نمیشه با گوشی از عکس مون عکس بگیریم بعد بلوتوث کنیم به لپ تاپمون بعد اپلود کنیم؟؟
من استرس دارم فک میکنم اشتباه میکنم تا الان هنوز ثبت نام نکردم :Y (712): 
حالا واقعا باید کل دفترچه رو بخونیم بعد ثبت نام کنیم یا فقط بخشهای مربوط به فرم رو بخونیم کافیه؟بعدا سر فرصت بخونیم؟ 
کنکور زبان کی هست؟قبل ریاضی یا بعدش؟
خوبه گفتم یه سوال!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> کمک من یک عکس دارم 100*110 پیکس هست ولی 3.4 هست میشه واسه ثبتنام استفاده کنم ازش؟


خب چرا فریضه ی واجبو ول کردی چسبیدی به مستحب!!!!!!!
خب داخل دفتر چه گفته حداقل200در300 و حداکثر300در400
شمام همون اندازه درست کنین
کاری هم نداره
این نرم افزار هم واسه تغییر سایز هست
که حجمش هم کمه:VSO Image Resizer 4.0.4.1 + Portable | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
البته با paint هم میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> بروبچ یه سوال نمیشه با گوشی از عکس مون عکس بگیریم بعد بلوتوث کنیم به لپ تاپمون بعد اپلود کنیم؟؟
> من استرس دارم فک میکنم اشتباه میکنم تا الان هنوز ثبت نام نکردم
> حالا واقعا باید کل دفترچه رو بخونیم بعد ثبت نام کنیم یا فقط بخشهای مربوط به فرم رو بخونیم کافیه؟بعدا سر فرصت بخونیم؟ 
> کنکور زبان کی هست؟قبل ریاضی یا بعدش؟
> خوبه گفتم یه سوال!!!!!!!!!!


نه-چون واضح نیست
باید یا اسکن کنید یا از عکاسی ای که عکس گرفتید عکستون رو بگیرید و تغییر سایز بدید
بخونید بهتره
ولی من چیز خاصی داخلش ندیدم
چون موقع ثبت نام هم کدهایی که لازم میشه لینک داره
کنکور زبان هم تاریخ دقیقشو مطمئن نیستم ولی حتما بعد از ریاضی هست چون ریاضی اولین گروه هست و کنکور زبان هم یا همون روز عصرش هست یا عصر فرداش که تجربیه

----------


## Mahziar7

دوستان من پشت کنکوریم!
یه قسمت نوشته بود معدل پیش دانشگاهی! البته ستاره دار نبود، یعنی میشد پرش نکرد!
من کلا کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو از مدرسه نگرفتم و نمیدونم معدلم جند شد! 
اگه اون کادر رو همونجوری خالی بزارم مشکلی پیش میاد؟

راستی، کد نظام وظیفه هم برای من  5ه دیگه؟

مرسی

----------


## Hesam

> دوستان من پشت کنکوریم!
> یه قسمت نوشته بود معدل پیش دانشگاهی! البته ستاره دار نبود، یعنی میشد پرش نکرد!
> من کلا کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو از مدرسه نگرفتم و نمیدونم معدلم جند شد! 
> اگه اون کادر رو همونجوری خالی بزارم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> 
> راستی، کد نظام وظیفه هم برای من  5ه دیگه؟
> 
> مرسی


اره کده 5 رو بزن!! معدل پیش دانشگاهی هم فک کنم لازمه دقیق نمی دونم ولی موقع ثبت نام اگه لازم باشه اخطار میده!!!

----------


## konkur93

فوری 
مدرسمون به ما کارنامه کلی رو ندادن فقط یک کارنامه دادن که واسه معدل سال سومه
آیا اون کارنامه اصلی که همه ی پایه ها رو داره هم باید داشته باشیم واسه ثبت نام کنکور 
لطفا سریع

----------


## ebi18

عاغا این کد دانش آموزی رو از کجا باید بگیریم؟
راستی یکی از دوستام ثبت نام کرده نوشته بود براش معدل دیپلم19.47بعد گفتش که منظورش از معدل دیپلم،معدل کل سه سال بوده(شال اول،دوم،سوم).درست میگه؟

----------


## Hesam

واسه ثبت نام هم معدل کتبی(نهایی سوم) و هم معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی با معدل کل متوسطه(کل دیپلم یا اول و دوم و سوم) لازمه!!!همه اینا تو دفترچه توضیح داده شده!!!کد دانش آموزی رو هم تو کارنامه سال سوم و یا پیش میتونین پیدا کنین!!

----------


## --mohammad--

معدل کل متوسطه(کل دیپلم یا اول و دوم و سوم) رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟
پارسال که نمیخواستن

----------


## MJavadD

> معدل کل متوسطه(کل دیپلم یا اول و دوم و سوم) رو از کجا گیر بیارم ؟
> پارسال که نمیخواستن


از مدرسه باید بگیرین

----------


## --mohammad--

بچه ها من وسطای ثبتنانم نتم قطع شد .
باید برم 10 تومن دیگه بدم کارت یا این میمونه ؟
الان هرچی میزنم هیچ صفحه ای باز نمیشه

----------


## MJavadD

> بچه ها من وسطای ثبتنانم نتم قطع شد .
> باید برم 10 تومن دیگه بدم کارت یا این میمونه ؟
> الان هرچی میزنم هیچ صفحه ای باز نمیشه


مشکلی نداره همین میمونه از اول ثبت نام کنین

----------


## --mohammad--

من الان هرچی رمز کارت اعتباری رو میزنم باز برمیگرده به مرحله اول

----------


## Hesam

کلا از سایت سنجش بیا بیرون بعد دوباره اقدام کن

----------


## --mohammad--

مشکلش فکر کنم vpn بود اونو قطع کردم درست شد
ممنون

----------


## Dr.kernel

*من متولد فروردین 74 هستم
و سال دومه که کنکور میدم
کد خدمت سربازی من چنده؟؟؟

*

----------


## hossein_R

> *من متولد فروردین 74 هستم
> و سال دومه که کنکور میدم
> کد خدمت سربازی من چنده؟؟؟
> 
> *


*کد  ​5 
به شرط اینکه از تاریخ فراغت از تحصیل آنان در مقطع دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی تا زمان قبولی قطعیو ثبت نام در دانشگاه بیش از یک سال سپری نشده باشه و وارد غیبت نشده باشند.    
پس شما باید حواست باشه دفترچه رو موعد مناسب پست کنی غیبت نخوری

*

----------


## strider

منظور از معدل دیپلم، معلم سه سال دبیرستانه یا معدل کل سال سوم؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> منظور از معدل دیپلم، معلم سه سال دبیرستانه یا معدل کل سال سوم؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


معدل دیپلم همون معدل کتبیه( قسمت12فرم ثبت نام)
ولی معدل کل واسه سال اول دوم و سومه(قسمت11فرم ثبت نام)
معدل کل همون معدلی هست که توی کارنامه ای که امسال اومدن بهت دادن نوشته معدل کل

----------


## zhina

دوستان مشکلم حل نشد.از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم پرسیدم ولی دریغ از جواب

من کاردانی دارم و پیش هم نداشتم
ولی تو بند 41 ازم کدبخش اخذ پیش دانشگاهی خواسته و بدون اون ثبت نام انجام نمیشه

هر کی میدونه لطفا کمکم کنه

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام دوستان
من  الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم و سال سوم ابتدایی رو جهشی خوندم و این یعنی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) مدرک دیپلمم رو گرفتم
حالا خواهش میکنم یکی به من بگه کد نظام وظیفه ای که باید وارد کنم چنده؟؟؟؟؟؟
نمیدونم 4 هست یا 6
کمک کنید

----------


## hossein_R

> سلام دوستان
> من  الان دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هستم و سال سوم ابتدایی رو جهشی خوندم و این یعنی که قبل از سن مشمولیت (18 سالگی تمام) مدرک دیپلمم رو گرفتم
> حالا خواهش میکنم یکی به من بگه کد نظام وظیفه ای که باید وارد کنم چنده؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نمیدونم 4 هست یا 6
> کمک کنید


*
یعنی بخدا گندی زدن که همه بچه هارو گیج کردن...یه مشت نفهم که...
به نظرم شما همون 4 هستی...*

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> *
> یعنی بخدا گندی زدن که همه بچه هارو گیج کردن...یه مشت نفهم که...
> به نظرم شما همون 4 هستی...*


اول فکر کردم 4 هست ولی اومدم پاییت تر 6 رو که خوندم, الان فکر میکنم باید 6 رو وارد کنم
این متن کد 4 : كد 4) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه به صورت پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 93/06/31 در سنوات مجاز تحصيلي فارغالتحصیل میشوند
این متن کد 6: دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده
باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
توضيح: دانش آموزاني كه در سن 17 سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي مي شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن
به سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل مي باشند؛ در غير اينصورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل
نخواهند بود. مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طريق يكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10 به وظيفه عمومي معرفي كرده و داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت
باشند.
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید.کدومو باید بزنم؟

----------


## Hesam

> اول فکر کردم 4 هست ولی اومدم پاییت تر 6 رو که خوندم, الان فکر میکنم باید 6 رو وارد کنم
> این متن کد 4 : كد 4) دانش آموزان سال آخر دوره متوسطه يا پيش دانشگاهي كه به صورت پيوسته مشغول به تحصيل بوده و تا تاريخ 93/06/31 در سنوات مجاز تحصيلي فارغالتحصیل میشوند
> این متن کد 6: دانش آموزاني كه قبل از سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) موفق به اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي به صورت حضوري يا غير حضوري (داوطلب آزاد) شده
> باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
> توضيح: دانش آموزاني كه در سن 17 سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ ديپلم يا پيش دانشگاهي مي شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن
> به سن مشموليت ( 18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل مي باشند؛ در غير اينصورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل
> نخواهند بود. مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طريق يكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10 به وظيفه عمومي معرفي كرده و داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت
> باشند.
> خواهش میکنم کمک کنید.کدومو باید بزنم؟


اگه پیش داری میخونی کد 4 رو بزن

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> اگه پیش داری میخونی کد 4 رو بزن


الان دارم پیش رو میخونم
اگه باید 4 رو بزنم. پس دیگه 6 واسه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hesam

> الان دارم پیش رو میخونم
> اگه باید 4 رو بزنم. پس دیگه 6 واسه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خودمم به زور فهمیدم 4 ماله پیشه .5 و 6 ماله پشت کنکوریاست

----------


## hossein_R

> الان دارم پیش رو میخونم
> اگه باید 4 رو بزنم. پس دیگه 6 واسه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*​آره داداشی 4 رو بزن خیالت راحت. 6 به نظرم شرایط خاصه! فکر کنم خودشونم نمیدونن چیه!!*

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> *​آره داداشی 4 رو بزن خیالت راحت*


تو رو خدا بگین پس کد 6 ماله چه افرادی هست؟؟
نوشته ماله کسایی که قبل از 18 سالگی دیپلم گرفتن
خب منم متولد 75 هستم و پارسال امتحانات نهایی سوم رو دادم الانم پیش ریاضی هستم
خیلی استرس دارم
نهایتا چیکار کنم؟
خدا خیرتون بده کمک کنید

----------


## hossein_R

> تو رو خدا بگین پس کد 6 ماله چه افرادی هست؟؟
> نوشته ماله کسایی که قبل از 18 سالگی دیپلم گرفتن
> خب منم متولد 75 هستم و پارسال امتحانات نهایی سوم رو دادم الانم پیش ریاضی هستم
> خیلی استرس دارم
> نهایتا چیکار کنم؟
> خدا خیرتون بده کمک کنید


*بخدا شما 4 هستی! اصلا شما فارغ التحصیل نیستی که میری سراغ 6!! تو از بالا میخونی میرسی به 4! میبینی نوشته دانش آموزان پیش دانشگاهی!! میزنی 4! دیگه به 5و6 چیکار داری؟!!   
بعدم همه قبل 18 دیپلم گرفتن!!!  مگه مردودی ها و اینا!!
*

----------


## Hesam

کده 5 ماله فارغ التحصیلان بعد از 18 سالگیه و 6 هم ماله فارغ های قبل از 18 سالگی !!شما خیالت راحت 4 رو بزن !!من خودم کده 5 رو زدم ولی هنوزم نفهمیدم منظورش چیه::
فارغ التحصيلان ديپلم به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 22سالگي و پيش دانشگاهي به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا پايان 24 سالگي به صورت پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور)

----------


## arashpar16

با سلام  من از مشاور مدرسه مون  کد نظام وظیفه رو پرسیدم  : اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستین کد 4            اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و قبل از 18 سال فارغ التحصیل شدین: کد 6 و                                                               اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و  بعذ از 18 سال فارغ  التحصیل شدین :کد 5               
تشکر یادتون نره
 :yahoo (3):

----------


## --mohammad--

> با سلام  من از مشاور مدرسه مون  کد نظام وظیفه رو پرسیدم  : اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستین کد 4            اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و قبل از 18 سال فارغ التحصیل شدین: کد 6 و                                                               اگه پشت کنکوری هستین و  بعذ از 18 سال فارغ  التحصیل شدین :کد 5               
> تشکر یادتون نره
>  :yahoo (3):


واقعا ؟
من که متول شهریور 74 هستم یعنی باید 6 رو بزنم ؟ همه بهم گفتن باید 5 رو بزنم

----------


## --mohammad--

یعنی بچه های تیر 74 به بعد باید 6 رو بزنن ؟

----------


## arashpar16

من متولد شهریور 74 هستم
من که 6 زدم .منم مثل شما قبل 18 فارغ التحصیل شدم .

----------


## konkuri.93

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم حجم عکس اسکن شده رو چه جوری کم کنم؟!!!! :Y (712):

----------


## arashpar16

نرم افزار فرمت فکتوری دانلود کن .کار باهاشراحت .تو گوگل نرم افزار دیگه ام هست حجم شونم زیاد نیست من راه دیگه بلد نییسم

----------


## Shayanak

من که با خیاله راحت کد 2 رو زدم  :Y (583):  :Y (583):

----------


## Bi Savad

> من که با خیاله راحت کد 2 رو زدم


کد 2 منظورت نظام وظیفست؟

----------


## mexcx

سلام بچه ها . من الان تو دانشگاه دارم تحصیل میکنم باید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنم؟

----------


## zhina

> دوستان مشکلم حل نشد.از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش هم پرسیدم ولی دریغ از جواب
> 
> من کاردانی دارم و پیش هم نداشتم
> ولی تو بند 41 ازم کدبخش اخذ پیش دانشگاهی خواسته و بدون اون ثبت نام انجام نمیشه
> 
> هر کی میدونه لطفا کمکم کنه


..

----------


## Alikonkuri

اقا اين سري شناسنامه چيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## niloojoon

اخییییییی!ثبت نا م کردم راحت شدم :Y (407):

----------


## dars khoon

سلام بچه ها
فرم شماره ی 2 و 3 و 4 چیه؟
به غیر از فرم اصلی باید فرم دیگه ای هم پر کنم؟
من پیش دانشگاهی هستم و اولین باره کنکور میدم
ممنون

----------


## Hesam

> اقا اين سري شناسنامه چيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


از چپ به راست اول حرف و وارد میکنی بعد عدد 2رقمی و اخریم 6رقمی

----------


## Hesam

> سلام بچه ها
> فرم شماره ی 2 و 3 و 4 چیه؟
> به غیر از فرم اصلی باید فرم دیگه ای هم پر کنم؟
> من پیش دانشگاهی هستم و اولین باره کنکور میدم
> ممنون


نه لازم نی

----------


## Alikonkuri

> از چپ به راست اول حرف و وارد میکنی بعد عدد 2رقمی و اخریم 6رقمی


ميشه كامل تر توضيح بدي
ممنون

----------


## Hesam

> ميشه كامل تر توضيح بدي
> ممنون


به صفحه 18 دفترچه کنکور ردیف 6 مراجعه کن کامل توضیح داده. اون سریال هم تو شناسنامت پیدا میکنی!!

----------


## dars khoon

بچه ها من که الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی میخونم سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو کی بزنم؟ 93 ؟

----------


## dars khoon

کــــــــــــــــمـــــــ  ــــــــــک

----------


## esmalmessi

باسلام.آيادانشكاه فرهنكيان درسال93دانشجونمي بذيره؟هرجي كشتم نبودتودفترجه

----------


## esmalmessi

ﺑﺎﺳﻼﻡ.ﺁﻳﺎﺩﺍﻧﺸﻜﺎﻩ ﻓﺮﻫﻨﻜﻴﺎﻥ
ﺩﺭﺳﺎﻝ93ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻧﻤﻲ ﺑﺬﻳﺮﻩ؟ﻫﺮﺟﻲ
ﻛﺸﺘﻢ ﻧﺒﻮﺩﺗﻮﺩﻓﺘﺮﺟﻪ

----------


## batista

> بچه ها من که الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی میخونم سال اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو کی بزنم؟ 93 ؟


بله

----------


## MJavadD

> ﺑﺎﺳﻼﻡ.ﺁﻳﺎﺩﺍﻧﺸﻜﺎﻩ ﻓﺮﻫﻨﻜﻴﺎﻥ
> ﺩﺭﺳﺎﻝ93ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻧﻤﻲ ﺑﺬﻳﺮﻩ؟ﻫﺮﺟﻲ
> ﻛﺸﺘﻢ ﻧﺒﻮﺩﺗﻮﺩﻓﺘﺮﺟﻪ


سلام هنوز معلوم نیست ولی احتمال زیاد میگیرن

----------


## a.reza

بچه ها کد نضام وظیفه اگه مثل من محصل هستین تو پیش دانشگاهی باید کد4 رو وارد کنید

----------


## ebi18

توی کد بخش محل تولد سه تا گزینه داره:مرکزی،افتاب،کن
ینی چی اینا؟!من باید کد مرکزی رو انتخاب کنم؟زدم استان تهران،شهر تهران بعدش این سه تا اومد نمیفهمم ینی چی!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> توی کد بخش محل تولد سه تا گزینه داره:مرکزی،افتاب،کن
> ینی چی اینا؟!من باید کد مرکزی رو انتخاب کنم؟زدم استان تهران،شهر تهران بعدش این سه تا اومد نمیفهمم ینی چی!


اگه خود تهران هستین میشه مرکزی

----------


## ebi18

دیدم کسی ج نداد زدم مرکزی.مرسی :Yahoo (1): 
ثبت نام کردم :Y (732):

----------


## .MehD

> دیدم کسی ج نداد زدم مرکزی.مرسی
> ثبت نام کردم


کاره درستی کردی چون اکثرا بخش های تهران، مرکزی حساب میشه ولی مثلا ما که غرب تهرانیم، کن حساب میشیم

----------


## ebi18

> کاره درستی کردی چون اکثرا بخش های تهران، مرکزی حساب میشه ولی مثلا ما که غرب تهرانیم، کن حساب میشیم


ما هم غربِ تهرانیم(شهرک اکباتان).این مرکزی میشه دیگه؟

----------


## .MehD

> ما هم غربِ تهرانیم(شهرک اکباتان).این مرکزی میشه دیگه؟


فک نکنم!

ولی مهم نیس، اگه کن میزدی *احتمالا* شریف میفتادی ولی الان* فک کنم* تهران بیفتی

مهم نیس

----------


## milad_amini

باسلام خدمت همه ی دوستان، آیا اینکه برای آوردن رشته ی پزشکی باید معدل نهایی کتبی بالای 16 باشه درست هست؟

----------


## MEHRD@D

> باسلام خدمت همه ی دوستان، آیا اینکه برای آوردن رشته ی پزشکی باید معدل نهایی کتبی بالای 16 باشه درست هست؟


*نــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## Amiir

> باسلام خدمت همه ی دوستان، آیا اینکه برای آوردن رشته ی پزشکی باید معدل نهایی کتبی بالای 16 باشه درست هست؟


سلام.اون شرط برای اتباع خارجی است.اگه تابعیت غیر ایرانی دارید بله , وگرنه خیر! :Y (518):

----------


## n.rajaei

> ما هم غربِ تهرانیم(شهرک اکباتان).این مرکزی میشه دیگه؟


به هیچ عنوان از این اشتباهات نکنید....... منطقه غرب از کن جداست.... باسه اطلاع کن یک ده محسوب میشه در صورتی که اشتباه اطلاعاتتونو وارد کنید بعد از اعلام نتایج از انتخاب رشته محروم میشید.... مناطق غرب تهران هم مرکزی محسوب میشن....  بله اکباتان هم مرکزی محسوب میشه

----------


## bahar@

> فک نکنم!
> 
> ولی مهم نیس، اگه کن میزدی *احتمالا* شریف میفتادی ولی الان* فک کنم* تهران بیفتی
> 
> مهم نیس


کد محل تولد چه ربطی به محل برگزاری آزمون داره ؟؟؟

ایشون باید دقیقا محل تولدشون رو بزنن که همون تهران مرکزی است (توی شناسنامه محل تولد  رو نوشته)

شما هم اگر محل تولدتون تهران هست ، یعنی توی شهر تهران به دنیا امدید (نه تو کن) کد محل تولدتون تهران مرکزی هست 

اون کد منطقه شهرداری است که نزدیکترین محل آزمون رو مشخص میکنه

----------


## Farhad.7

دانشگاه امام صادق چی هست ؟ تیکشو بزنیم یا نه ؟ چه رشته هایی داره ؟ فقط معارف داره ؟

----------


## bahar@

> دانشگاه امام صادق چی هست ؟ تیکشو بزنیم یا نه ؟ چه رشته هایی داره ؟ فقط معارف داره ؟


به نظر من بزنید 

دانشگاه امام صادق علیه السلام

----------


## --mohammad--

کد عنوان دیپلم چیه دیگه ؟ چی باید بزنیم ؟

----------


## bahar@

> کد عنوان دیپلم چیه دیگه ؟ چی باید بزنیم ؟


کد دیپلمی که دارین 

کد ریاضی 10
کد تجربی 11
کد انسانی 12

----------


## Ali.v

دوستان من یه عکس دارم ÷رسنلی 3 در 4 هست ولی با تیشرت یقه 7 (باز نیست) و گردنبندم که اصلا خیلی معلوم نیست حالا اگه بفرستم قبول میکنن به نظرتون؟ یا باید دوباره برم عکش بگیرم ؟ رنگی هست و ÷شت زمینش سفید

فقط لطفا زودتر جواب بدین که فوریه 

مرسی

----------


## MJavadD

> دوستان من یه عکس دارم ÷رسنلی 3 در 4 هست ولی با تیشرت یقه 7 (باز نیست) و گردنبندم که اصلا خیلی معلوم نیست حالا اگه بفرستم قبول میکنن به نظرتون؟ یا باید دوباره برم عکش بگیرم ؟ رنگی هست و ÷شت زمینش سفید
> 
> فقط لطفا زودتر جواب بدین که فوریه 
> 
> مرسی


فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه ولی جدید بگیرید بهتره

----------


## Mehran93071

دوستان واسه سوابق تحصیلی یک چیز گذاشته سازمان سنجش که میتونی ببینی بعد زدم زیرش نوشته تایید  :Y (668):  میکنم ! ولی من قبلا توی dipcode.medu.ir تایید کردم و کد گرفتم  :Y (463):  اینجا هم میخواهد؟

----------


## MJavadD

> دوستان واسه سوابق تحصیلی یک چیز گذاشته سازمان سنجش که میتونی ببینی بعد زدم زیرش نوشته تایید  میکنم ! ولی من قبلا توی dipcode.medu.ir تایید کردم و کد گرفتم  اینجا هم میخواهد؟


نه نیازی نیست  اگه تاییدشم کنی همون کدو بهت میده

----------


## M o h a m m a d

ای کسانی که شناسنامتون از این جدیداست:خخخخخ
شماره سریال رو چجوری وارد کردین؟؟؟
هرجوری وارد میکنم کنارش علامت تعجب زرد میذاره!!!

----------


## MJavadD

> ای کسانی که شناسنامتون از این جدیداست:خخخخخ
> شماره سریال رو چجوری وارد کردین؟؟؟
> هرجوری وارد میکنم کنارش علامت تعجب زرد میذاره!!!


من که وارد کردم مشکلی پیش نیومد :Y (668):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> من که وارد کردم مشکلی پیش نیومد


از چپ به راست چیا رو وارد کردی
من اول حرف(که مال من *د* بود)
بعدش جای وسط یه عدد2رقمی
اخرشم اون6رقم رو؟؟؟؟؟
درسته؟؟؟؟؟
آخه جای ممیزش یه جوریه

----------


## Mehran93071

> نه نیازی نیست  اگه تاییدشم کنی همون کدو بهت میده


نکنه اینجا هم باید تایید کنیم  :Y (463):

----------


## MJavadD

> از چپ به راست چیا رو وارد کردی
> من اول حرف(که مال من *د* بود)
> بعدش جای وسط یه عدد2رقمی
> اخرشم اون6رقم رو؟؟؟؟؟
> درسته؟؟؟؟؟
> آخه جای ممیزش یه جوریه


من همینطوری زدم از یه مرورگر دیگه استفاده کن درست میشه

----------


## MJavadD

> نکنه اینجا هم باید تایید کنیم


نه تاییدم کنی خارج بشی دوباره وارد بشی هونطوره

----------


## Ali.v

> فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه ولی جدید بگیرید بهتره



ممنونم.تو دفترچه چیزی راجع به نوع لباس و اینا ننوشته بودن فقط عکس مال چند سال ÷یش 

ایرادی نداره؟ 

بابام میگه مشکلی نداره!! ولی من شک دارم

----------


## MJavadD

> ممنونم.تو دفترچه چیزی راجع به نوع لباس و اینا ننوشته بودن فقط عکس مال چند سال ÷یش 
> 
> ایرادی نداره؟ 
> 
> بابام میگه مشکلی نداره!! ولی من شک دارم


 اگه زیاد تفاوتی با الانتون نداشته باشه مشکلی نداره

----------


## dars khoon

سلام بچه ها 
یه سوال : 
معدل کل دیپلم کدوم نمره است ؟ .... من کارنامه ی کل دوران متوسطه ام رو گرفتم و یه نمره ی سوم دبیرستانم هست ( به غیر از نمره ی کتبی نهایی ) و یه معدل کل دارم ..... کدومش رو باید توی قسمت معدل کل دیپلم ( بند 11 ) وارد کنم ؟

ممنون

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام بچه ها 
> یه سوال : 
> معدل کل دیپلم کدوم نمره است ؟ .... من کارنامه ی کل دوران متوسطه ام رو گرفتم و یه نمره ی سوم دبیرستانم هست ( به غیر از نمره ی کتبی نهایی ) و یه معدل کل دارم ..... کدومش رو باید توی قسمت معدل کل دیپلم ( بند 11 ) وارد کنم ؟
> 
> ممنون


معدل کل رو باید وارد کنید

----------


## ebi18

> فک نکنم!
> 
> ولی مهم نیس، اگه کن میزدی *احتمالا* شریف میفتادی ولی الان* فک کنم* تهران بیفتی
> 
> مهم نیس





> به هیچ عنوان از این اشتباهات نکنید....... منطقه غرب از کن جداست.... باسه اطلاع کن یک ده محسوب میشه در صورتی که اشتباه اطلاعاتتونو وارد کنید بعد از اعلام نتایج از انتخاب رشته محروم میشید.... مناطق غرب تهران هم مرکزی محسوب میشن.... بله اکباتان هم مرکزی محسوب میشه


امروز از دوستامم پرسیدم،درسته اکباتان همون مرکزی میشه.منم مرکزی زدم پ مشکلی نی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dars khoon

بچه ها 3 تا سوال : 

1 - کد ملی همون شماره شناسنامه هست ؟ ( شناسنامم عکس دار و جدید است )

2 _ برای بند 15 که نوشته :                              15 - داوطلبان اقلیت های مذهبی چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ می دهند، آنرا                             مشخص نمایند     1 - هیچکدام     2 _ کلیمی    3 _ مسیحی     4 _ زرتشتی      باید هیچکدام رو زنم یا لازم نیست چیزی بزنم ؟ 

3  _ برای کد سهمیه شاهد و ارگان سهمیه رزمندگان و اتباع غیر ایرانی و وضعیت تحصیلی که بند 17 و 18 و 23 و 25 هست من که مشمول هیچ گزینه ای نمیشم لازمه گزینه ی هیچ کدام رو بزنم یا کلا پر نکنم ؟ 

ممنون

----------


## MJavadD

> بچه ها 3 تا سوال : 
> 
> 1 - کد ملی همون شماره شناسنامه هست ؟ ( شناسنامم عکس دار و جدید است )
> 
> 2 _ برای بند 15 که نوشته :                              15 - داوطلبان اقلیت های مذهبی چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ می دهند، آنرا                             مشخص نمایند     1 - هیچکدام     2 _ کلیمی    3 _ مسیحی     4 _ زرتشتی      باید هیچکدام رو زنم یا لازم نیست چیزی بزنم ؟ 
> 
> 3  _ برای کد سهمیه شاهد و ارگان سهمیه رزمندگان و اتباع غیر ایرانی و وضعیت تحصیلی که بند 17 و 18 و 23 و 25 هست من که مشمول هیچ گزینه ای نمیشم لازمه گزینه ی هیچ کدام رو بزنم یا کلا پر نکنم ؟ 
> 
> ممنون


1- آره همونه
2.3- چیزی نزن

----------


## dars khoon

خب من الان گزینه ی هیچکدام رو زدم و هر کاری میکنم گزینش غیر فعال نمیشه
چیکار کنم؟
کــــــــــــمـــــــــــ  ــــک
روی گزینه ی هیچ کدام یکبار دیگه زدم که تیکش بره اما نمیره 
چیکار کنم؟

----------


## vhd

> خب من الان گزینه ی هیچکدام رو زدم و هر کاری میکنم گزینش غیر فعال نمیشه
> چیکار کنم؟
> کــــــــــــمـــــــــــ  ــــک
> روی گزینه ی هیچ کدام یکبار دیگه زدم که تیکش بره اما نمیره 
> چیکار کنم؟


خب منم هیچکدام زدم.چیه مگه  :Y (668):

----------


## MJavadD

> خب من الان گزینه ی هیچکدام رو زدم و هر کاری میکنم گزینش غیر فعال نمیشه
> چیکار کنم؟
> کــــــــــــمـــــــــــ  ــــک
> روی گزینه ی هیچ کدام یکبار دیگه زدم که تیکش بره اما نمیره 
> چیکار کنم؟


اشکالی نداره مهم نیست !

----------


## نجمه

سلام دوستان 
من دانشجو روزانه سراسری هستم الان میخوام کنکور ازاد بدم ولی تو دفترچه نوشته نمیشه داد/
کسی میدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Icchi

دوستان من آدرس رو که وارد میکنم کنار کادر یه غلامت تعجب زرد میاد و مینویسه آدرس حاوی حروف میباشد . دقیقا مشکل چیه ؟

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام دوستان 
> من دانشجو روزانه سراسری هستم الان میخوام کنکور ازاد بدم ولی تو دفترچه نوشته نمیشه داد/
> کسی میدونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگر هدفتون فقط ازاد هست میتونید

----------


## karen

بچه ها یه  سوال لطفا زود جواب سوالمو بدید خیلی مهمه!لطفا!!!!!!!
موقع ثبت نام بایدحتما از برگه اخری که عنوانش ثبت نام در ازمون سراسری هست  پرینت بگیریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من پرینتر ندارم خونه حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
می خوام از صفحه یه کوپی بگیرم نمیشه نمیدونم چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amir James

> بچه ها یه  سوال لطفا زود جواب سوالمو بدید خیلی مهمه!لطفا!!!!!!!
> موقع ثبت نام بایدحتما از برگه اخری که عنوانش ثبت نام در ازمون سراسری هست  پرینت بگیریم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من پرینتر ندارم خونه حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> می خوام از صفحه یه کوپی بگیرم نمیشه نمیدونم چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کنترل + P رو بزن، بصورت پی دی اف سیو کن روی کامپیوترت و ببر بیرون بده بعدا برات پرینت بگیرن.
من خودم که از صفحه عکس گرفتم. (prt scr(

----------


## Masood11

> کنترل + P رو بزن، بصورت پی دی اف سیو کن روی کامپیوترت و ببر بیرون بده بعدا برات پرینت بگیرن.
> من خودم که از صفحه عکس گرفتم. (prt scr(


حالا حتما لازمه پرینت گرفت؟
من فقط صفحه شو ذخیره کردم!

----------


## MJavadD

> حالا حتما لازمه پرینت گرفت؟
> من فقط صفحه شو ذخیره کردم!


حتما پرینت بگیر هزار تا اتفاق ممکنه بیفته!

----------


## Mr.Emadi

دوستان من متولد نیمه دوم هفتاد و پنجم!

برای نظام وظیفه کدوم و بزنم؟

----------


## Amir James

*دانش آموز پیش اگر هستید ۴.*

----------


## dars khoon

سلام
بچه ها برای من زیر کد ملی این رو نوشته : به نظر میرسد کد ملی شما نا معتبر می  باشد در صورتیکه شماره وارد شده مطابق کارت شناسایی تان می باشد این پیام  هشدار را نادیده بگیرید
من کد ملی نداشتم و همون شماره شناسنامم رو دادم
مشکلی داره به نظرتون؟
ممنون

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام
> بچه ها برای من زیر کد ملی این رو نوشته : به نظر میرسد کد ملی شما نا معتبر می  باشد در صورتیکه شماره وارد شده مطابق کارت شناسایی تان می باشد این پیام  هشدار را نادیده بگیرید
> من کد ملی نداشتم و همون شماره شناسنامم رو دادم
> مشکلی داره به نظرتون؟
> ممنون


یه شماره دادن واسه کد ملی زنگ بزن کد ملیتو بگیر ولی فک نمیکنم فرقی با ش ش داشته باشه

----------


## EnGl!Sh

دوستان من دیپلم فنی دارم و الان در حال گذرندون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هستم!  توی بخش 11 که مربوط به "معدل کل دیپلم" هست رو من چی بزنم؟  اخه من پرسیدم از چند نفر گفتن دیپلم فنی و کارودانش معدل نمیخواد! اما فیلدش ضرروریه!!! حتما باید پر بشه! در صورتی که تیک های مربوط به " دارای دیپلم فنی و کارو دانش غیر از رشته های نظری " رو هم زدم!   لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## zhina

> دوستان من دیپلم فنی دارم و الان در حال گذرندون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هستم! توی بخش 11 که مربوط به "معدل کل دیپلم" هست رو من چی بزنم؟ اخه من پرسیدم از چند نفر گفتن دیپلم فنی و کارودانش معدل نمیخواد! اما فیلدش ضرروریه!!! حتما باید پر بشه! در صورتی که تیک های مربوط به " دارای دیپلم فنی و کارو دانش غیر از رشته های نظری " رو هم زدم! لطفا کمکم کنید


فرقی نمیکنه چه رشته ای دیپلم گرفتی  . معدل دیپلمتو میخواد

----------


## RK1994

سلام
من پارسال دانشجو آزاد بودم از اون بدون کنکورا برای فرار از سربازی ثبت نام کرده بودم  :d 
 مهر امسال انصراف دادم میخوام کنکور 93 ثبت نام کنم  ولی نوشته دانشجویان دوره روزانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی باید فرم 4 رو پر کنن و نزد خودشون نگه دارن الان من باید همین کارو بکنم؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*نمیشههههههههههههههه :yahoo (2):


دیوونه شدممممممم !

از این پیج :



میره تو این :



اطلاعات رو که وارد میکنم و تایید رو میزنم 
دوباره برمیگرده به پیج بالایی

*

----------


## MJavadD

مرور گر رو ببندید دوباره وارد بشید یا از یکی دیگه استفاده کنید
یا  ف ی ل ت ر ش ک ن باز نیست؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> مرور گر رو ببندید دوباره وارد بشید یا از یکی دیگه استفاده کنید
> یا  ف ی ل ت ر ش ک ن باز نیست؟


با اینترنت اکسپلوررم امتحان کردم
نشد

الان یه ساعته همش دارم باز میکنم و میبندم

آن نیس فیلترشکنمم:yahoo (2):  :Y (668):

----------


## MJavadD

> با اینترنت اکسپلوررم امتحان کردم
> نشد
> 
> الان یه ساعته همش دارم باز میکنم و میبندم
> 
> آن نیس فیلترشکنمم:yahoo (2):


حالا صبر کنید شب امتحان کنید درست میشه

----------


## bahar@

> با اینترنت اکسپلوررم امتحان کردم
> نشد
> 
> الان یه ساعته همش دارم باز میکنم و میبندم
> 
> آن نیس فیلترشکنمم:yahoo (2):



کوکی های مرورگر رو پاک کنید ، یه نگاه هم بندازین ببینید سریال درست هست یا نه

----------


## MJavadD

> کوکی های مرورگر رو پاک کنید ، یه نگاه هم بندازین ببینید سریال درست هست یا نه


اگر سریال اشتباه باشه میگه اشتباهه

----------


## ebi18

شاید اطلاعات مربوط به ثبت نام رو دیر وارد میکنید.من واسه ثبت نام وقتی صفحه ی ثبت نامو باز کردم و اطلاعات رو نوشتم 20 دقیقه طول کشید بعدش که تایید رو زدم دوباره برگشت صفحه ی قبل!باید سریع اطلاعات رو وارد کنید چون اگه یه کم طوال بکشه همه چی میپره!
اگر دیدین بازم ثبت نام نشدین با یه کامپیوتر دیگه برید ثبت نام یا کوکی های مرورگر رو پاک کنید دوباره سایت رو باز کنید

----------


## MohoMo

سلام بچه ها من یکی از رفیقام متولد 73 نیمه اول هست و سال 90-91 مدرک پیشش رو گرفته حالا هم دانشجوی پیام نوره حالا امسال می خواد شرکت کنه کد خدمتش (سربازی) میدونید چیه ؟

----------


## SHERWEAN

> سلام بچه ها من یکی از رفیقام متولد 73 نیمه اول هست و سال 90-91 مدرک پیشش رو گرفته حالا هم دانشجوی پیام نوره حالا امسال می خواد شرکت کنه کد خدمتش (سربازی) میدونید چیه ؟



چون دانشجوی انصرافی میشه قطعا، کد 14

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> اگر سریال اشتباه باشه میگه اشتباهه





> کوکی های مرورگر رو پاک کنید ، یه نگاه هم بندازین ببینید سریال درست هست یا نه





> شاید اطلاعات مربوط به ثبت نام رو دیر وارد  میکنید.من واسه ثبت نام وقتی صفحه ی ثبت نامو باز کردم و اطلاعات رو نوشتم  20 دقیقه طول کشید بعدش که تایید رو زدم دوباره برگشت صفحه ی قبل!باید سریع  اطلاعات رو وارد کنید چون اگه یه کم طوال بکشه همه چی میپره!
> اگر دیدین بازم ثبت نام نشدین با یه کامپیوتر دیگه برید ثبت نام یا کوکی های مرورگر رو پاک کنید دوباره سایت رو باز کنید


*ممنون دوستان

یه ساعت بعد حل شد خود به خود !

مشکل از خود سایت بود مثل اینکه
*

----------


## gigabyte2052

درود دوستان ایا مهلت ثبت نام تمدید میشه ؟   بعد ثبت نام ازاد به چه نحویه؟

----------


## Black Mirror

یه سوال خیلی فوری
من پدرم کارت ایثار(کارکنان وظیفه) داره مدت حضور در جبهش هم 20 ماهه یگان صادر کنندش هم نزاجاست
الان از بند 16 تا بند 20 باید چه گزینه هایی رو بزنم؟؟
کد پیگیری رو از کجا باید تهیه کنم؟

یه چیز دیگه هم که هست اینه که مدت حضور در جبهه رو که میزنم 20 ماه میگه فقط برای داوطلبان سهمیه  سپاه و جهاد کشاورزی هست 
الان چیکار باس کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Jean.Reno

آقا انصافا سریع جواب بدین ... برا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه آزاد الان باید اقدامی کرد ؟ باید تیک  "علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی-غیرانتفاعی می باشم "رو بزنم ؟

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> آقا انصافا سریع جواب بدین ... برا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه آزاد الان باید اقدامی کرد ؟ باید تیک  "علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی-غیرانتفاعی می باشم "رو بزنم ؟


ازاد رو نمیدونم ولی اگه غیرانتفاعی اینارو بخای باید تیکشون رو بزنی
ولی فک کنم واسه دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نامش رو بعدا اعلام میکنن

----------


## n.rajaei

> آقا انصافا سریع جواب بدین ... برا ثبت نام تو دانشگاه آزاد الان باید اقدامی کرد ؟ باید تیک  "علاقمند به شرکت در گزینش رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی-غیرانتفاعی می باشم "رو بزنم ؟



اگه میخوای بعدا بری غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور بزن ....... در مورد دانشگاه آزادم الان نیاز نیست کاری کنی و اصلا نمیتونی کاری کنی!!

----------


## ebi18

مگه آزمون سراسری و ازاد باهم نیس؟خب ینی اگه سراسری ثبت نام کرده باشیم ازاد هم ثبت نام کردیم دیگه؟!

----------


## MJavadD

دوستان واسه ازاد الان کاری نباید بکنید یعنی واسه سراسری که ثبت نام کردید خود به خود واسه ازادم ثبت نام کردید

----------


## MJavadD

زمان ثبت نامم تا 26 تمدید شد

----------


## bahar@

> درود دوستان ایا مهلت ثبت نام تمدید میشه ؟   بعد ثبت نام ازاد به چه نحویه؟


اگر احیانا کسی نتونست ثبت نام کنه به هر دلیلی بهمن ماه دوباره سایت برای ثبت نام باز میشه 

برای دانشگاه آزاد حتما باید در کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کنید

----------


## ali_s9412

*توکلی گفته که برای برخی رشته های پر طرفدار دانشگاه آزاد آزمون جداگانه برگزار میشه*

----------


## میثم93

سلام بچه ها من یه مشکلی تو ثتب نام برام پیش اومد.خودم ثبت نام نکردم رفتم کافی نت.اون کافی نت چیه هم اصلا حواسش نبود.منم که بینیمو عمل کردم!!!! نمیتونستم ببینم!!! دوتا از اطلاعاتمو غلط زده.یکیش کد پستی. یکیشم این که من سال قبل کنکور دادم این زده ندادم.کد پستی که ویرایش میشه.این دومیه مشکلی ایجاد میکنه برام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه ویرایش نشه. اگه بشه که حل میشه.

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام بچه ها من یه مشکلی تو ثتب نام برام پیش اومد.خودم ثبت نام نکردم رفتم کافی نت.اون کافی نت چیه هم اصلا حواسش نبود.منم که بینیمو عمل کردم!!!! نمیتونستم ببینم!!! دوتا از اطلاعاتمو غلط زده.یکیش کد پستی. یکیشم این که من سال قبل کنکور دادم این زده ندادم.کد پستی که ویرایش میشه.این دومیه مشکلی ایجاد میکنه برام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه ویرایش نشه. اگه بشه که حل میشه.


هر دو ویرایش میشن

----------


## karen

وای بچه ها من چندروز پیش  ثبت نام کردم الان فهمیدم که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستد نباید هیج گزینه ای رو بزنی  اما من زدم هیچ کدام واسه ادرس  اسم خیابون رو اشتباه وارد کردم حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟چطور ویرایش میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> وای بچه ها من چندروز پیش  ثبت نام کردم الان فهمیدم که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستد نباید هیج گزینه ای رو بزنی  اما من زدم هیچ کدام واسه ادرس  اسم خیابون رو اشتباه وارد کردم حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟چطور ویرایش میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*الانم میتونی ویرایش کنی
هم اسفند
نگران نباش*

----------


## Mehran93071

> وای بچه ها من چندروز پیش  ثبت نام کردم الان فهمیدم که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستد نباید هیج گزینه ای رو بزنی  اما من زدم هیچ کدام واسه ادرس  اسم خیابون رو اشتباه وارد کردم حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟چطور ویرایش میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mehran93071

من اقلیت های مذهبی زدم هیچ کدام مشکل داره؟ :Y (463): 
واقعا مشکل داره؟  :Y (603):

----------


## bahar@

> من اقلیت های مذهبی زدم هیچ کدام مشکل داره؟
> واقعا مشکل داره؟


مگه شما جزو اقلیت های مذهب  هستی ؟
 اگر نیستی که باید هیچ کدام رو بزنی

----------


## bahar@

> وای بچه ها من چندروز پیش  ثبت نام کردم الان فهمیدم که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستد نباید هیج گزینه ای رو بزنی  اما من زدم هیچ کدام واسه ادرس  اسم خیابون رو اشتباه وارد کردم حالا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟چطور ویرایش میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اولی که درسته چون جزو هیچ کدوم از اقلیت های مذهبی نیستی باید هیچ کدام رو بزنی 
برای ویرایش توی قسمت ثبت نام (لینک ثبت نام) وارد میشی ،ستون سمت راست نوشته ویرایش ، روش کلیک میکنی و با یکی از روش های گفته شده وارد میشی و اطلاعاتت رو ویرایش میکنی

----------


## NIRVANA

سلام بچه ها!
بند 25 که مربوط به وضعیت تحصیلیه باید هیچکدام رو بزنم یا این بند فقط برای دانشجوهاست؟
لطفا زود جواب بدین! مرسی.

----------


## alireza.es72

> من اقلیت های مذهبی زدم هیچ کدام مشکل داره؟
> واقعا مشکل داره؟


*با سلام . اگر اقلیت مذهبی نباشیم گزینه هیچکدام را  بزنیم یا اصلا گزینه ای را نزنیم؟         		                     		        * 
*
پاسخ از دکتر توکلی: اصلا گزینه ای نزنید
مرجع: yjc.ir*

----------


## alireza.es72

> سلام بچه ها!
> بند 25 که مربوط به وضعیت تحصیلیه باید هیچکدام رو بزنم یا این بند فقط برای دانشجوهاست؟
> لطفا زود جواب بدین! مرسی.


هیچکدام بزن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hossein_R

> سلام بچه ها!
> بند 25 که مربوط به وضعیت تحصیلیه باید هیچکدام رو بزنم یا این بند فقط برای دانشجوهاست؟
> لطفا زود جواب بدین! مرسی.


*​اصلا گزینه ای نزنین*

----------


## karen

ای بابا ما که نفهمیدیم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!دکتر توکلی گفته که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستین هیچ گزینه ای رونزنید حالا که می خوتم تیک رو بردارم نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## MJavadD

> ای بابا ما که نفهمیدیم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!دکتر توکلی گفته که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستین هیچ گزینه ای رونزنید حالا که می خوتم تیک رو بردارم نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!1


مشکلی نداره اگه تیکم نزنید بعد که وارد صفحه ویرایش بشین خودش تیک هیچکدامو زده

----------


## karen

بببن دوست عزیز من گزینه ی هیچ کدام رو دفعه اول زدم. بعد تو سایت خوندم اگه اقلیت نیستی اصلا هیچی نزن. یعنی الان برا ویرایش باید تیک رو بردارم،در صورتی که نمیشه؟

----------


## mina102

تو ثبت نام زده کارشناسی پیوسته اما برادرم ناپیوسته رفته ؟ چی بزنه ؟

----------


## Captain

> تو ثبت نام زده کارشناسی پیوسته اما برادرم ناپیوسته رفته ؟ چی بزنه ؟



تو کادر کناری یه بخش هست به اسمه ویرایش اطلاعات .

از اونجا همه چی رو میتونی تغییر بدی

----------


## MJavadD

> بببن دوست عزیز من گزینه ی هیچ کدام رو دفعه اول زدم. بعد تو سایت خوندم اگه اقلیت نیستی اصلا هیچی نزن. یعنی الان برا ویرایش باید تیک رو بردارم،در صورتی که نمیشه؟


ببین دوست عزیز مشکلی نداره!

----------


## Zanbagh

هیچکدام

----------


## bahar@

> ای بابا ما که نفهمیدیم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!دکتر توکلی گفته که اگه جز اقلیت های مذهبی نیستین هیچ گزینه ای رونزنید حالا که می خوتم تیک رو بردارم نمیشه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!1


هیچ تفاوتی نداره 

دکتر توکلی اینو گفته که اصلا شما درگیر این بند نشین ، مثل بند های دیگه مثلا بندسهمیه جانبازی و بهیار بودن و ...

----------


## mina102

> تو کادر کناری یه بخش هست به اسمه ویرایش اطلاعات .
> 
> از اونجا همه چی رو میتونی تغییر بدی


تو صفحه ثبت نام ؟
کجاش بود اون که ندیده؟؟؟؟ کادر برای کد بخش و.... بود اما اون نه

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> تو صفحه ثبت نام ؟
> کجاش بود اون که ندیده؟؟؟؟ کادر برای کد بخش و.... بود اما اون نه


این لینک:
ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1393

اینجا که توی عکس مشخص کردم کلیک کن:::



http://www.8pic.ir/images/81559152621231482715.png

----------


## mina102

ممنون از راهنمایتون

----------


## Captain

> تو صفحه ثبت نام ؟
> کجاش بود اون که ندیده؟؟؟؟ کادر برای کد بخش و.... بود اما اون نه


نه اول که میرین تو فه اصلی ثبت نام رو میزنین یه صفحه دیگه میاد که طرف راست یه ستون داره:

----------


## khatereh 2

مبرای شما بعدثبتنامبه موبایل تان پیاماومده

----------


## ebi18

واسه من 4 ثانیه از ثبت نامم گذش اسش اومد!واقعا 4 ثانیه ها!
لامصب با سرعت برق اومد!حداقل میذاش یه دقیقه بگذره بعد!

----------


## khatereh 2

اگه نیاد مشکلی پیش میاد
او

----------


## MJavadD

> اگه نیاد مشکلی پیش میاد
> او


نمیدونم واسه من که نیومد!

----------


## FeaRLorD

کسی که پدرش 25 تا 30 درصد جانبازه تو فرم باید علامت بزنه یا فقط تو انتخاب رشته به کار میاد

آخه شنیدم بین 25 تا 49 درصد تو انتخاب رشته تاثیر داره 

لطفا زود جوابم رو بدین ممنون

----------


## MJavadD

> کسی که پدرش 25 تا 30 درصد جانبازه تو فرم باید علامت بزنه یا فقط تو انتخاب رشته به کار میاد
> 
> آخه شنیدم بین 25 تا 49 درصد تو انتخاب رشته تاثیر داره 
> 
> لطفا زود جوابم رو بدین ممنون


فک کنم توی فرم باید بزنی

----------


## امیرحسین قربان حسینی

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
میخواستم بپرسم که من مدیریت بازرگانی روزانه دانشگاه ''غیر انتفاعی'' در کنکور92 قبول شدم، آیا حق شرکت در کنکور 93 و انتخاب رشته های روزانه دانشگاه های سراسری را در کنکور93 را دارم؟ ممنون میشم اگر کامل پاسخ دهید.
با تشکر

----------


## pourya_blue

درود عزیزم
روزانه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی چه صیغه ایه دیگه؟!!!
اگه دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی قبول شدی(یعنی واسه هر ترم پول باید بدی) نه مشکلی نداره و میتونی کنکور 93 شرکت کنی و هر رشته ایم قبول شدی بری
ولی اگه امسال روزانه قبول شدی(همون دانشگاه ملی و البته بدون هزینه) خب از کنکور 93 محرومی و اگه قبولم بشی حق ثبت نام نداری
اونطور که من متوجه شدم شما غیرانتفاعی هستین که اگه اینطوریه خیالتون تخت مشکلی نیست**

----------


## n.rajaei

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> میخواستم بپرسم که من مدیریت بازرگانی روزانه دانشگاه ''غیر انتفاعی'' در کنکور92 قبول شدم، آیا حق شرکت در کنکور 93 و انتخاب رشته های روزانه دانشگاه های سراسری را در کنکور93 را دارم؟ ممنون میشم اگر کامل پاسخ دهید.
> با تشکر


بله هیچ مشکلی نیست و شما میتونید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## bahar@

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> میخواستم بپرسم که من مدیریت بازرگانی روزانه دانشگاه ''غیر انتفاعی'' در کنکور92 قبول شدم، آیا حق شرکت در کنکور 93 و انتخاب رشته های روزانه دانشگاه های سراسری را در کنکور93 را دارم؟ ممنون میشم اگر کامل پاسخ دهید.
> با تشکر


با تشکر از *pourya_blue* و *n.rajaei* عزیز

منظور از روزانه دانشگاه های دولتی است که بدون پرداخت هزینه می تونید در آن تحصیل کنید نه اینکه روزها به دانشگاه برید 

شما می تونید در کنکور 93 شرکت کنید و مشکلی هم برایتان پیش نمیاد

----------


## esmail_ss

سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :

1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)

2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟

3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟


در مورد ثبت نام كنكور هم سوال داشتم:

1_ من قبلا كد سوابق تحصيلي رو گرفتم بازم بايد بگيرم يا همون ثابته؟

2_"كد عنوان ديپلم" رو بايد چي بزنم چون من رشتم رياضي فيزيك و ميخوام تجربي امتحان بدم ؟

3_كد منطقه يا ناحيه اخذ ديپلم رو بايد چي بزنم؟(من از استان گلستان و شهرستان گنبد كاووس)

4_ تو ثبت نام گزينه اي هست به اسم "وضعيت تحصيلي" كه يكيش هست دانشجوي انصرافي و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي روزانه و يكيش دانشجوي دوره ي غير روزانه و يكيش هم هيچكدام هست من بايد كدم رو بزنم؟(من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم)

5_كد نظام وظيفه رو بايد كدوم كد رو بزنم؟(با توجه به اينكه الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انتفاعي هستم)

6_گروه آزمايشي رو بايد كدوم گزينه رو بزنم؟(رشته ي من رياضي و ميخوام تو روشته تجربي امتحان بدم)

----------


## r-nazary

> سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :
> 
> 1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)
> 
> 2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟
> 
> 3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟
> 
> 
> ...


دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام رو از سایت سنجش دانلود کنید و اونو مطالعه کنید مطمئن تره

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :
> 
> 1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)
> 
> 2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟
> 
> 3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟
> 
> 
> ...


جواب همه سوالات توی دفترچه هست بخونش بعد اگه مشکلی بود بپرس :Y (565):

----------


## esmail_ss

دفترچه رو خوندم ولي تو همين سوالايي كه گفتم مشكل دارم نميدونم كدومشونه

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :
> 
> 1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)
> 
> 2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟
> 
> 3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟
> 
> 
> ...


من دفترچه رو ندارم ولی بعضیاشو میدونم میگم

1.فک کنم بشه
2.میتونی
3.درسته
............
1.همونه ولی واسه اطمینان یه بار دیگه بگیر
2.فک کنم باید همون ریاضی رو بزنی
3.این توی دفترچه هست موقع ثبت نام توی سایتم هست
4.اینو نمیدونم
5.اینم نمیدونم
6.فک کنم تجربی

----------


## r-nazary

> سلام چند تا سوال داشتم :
> 
> 1_ من الان دانشجوي ترم 6 دانشگاه غير انفاعي هستم آيا ميتونم همزمان هم كنكور بدم و هم رشته ي دانشگامو بخونم و بعد اينكه قبول شدم انصراف بدم؟(منظورم اينه كه بعد اينكه يه رشته ديگه قبول شدم از اين رشتم انصراف ميدم)
> 
> 2_رشته ي كه من خوندم رياضي فيزيك هست آيا ميتونم تو رشته تجربي امتحان بدم؟
> 
> 3_من هنوز برا كنكور ثبت نام نكردم و ميگن از 3 تا 6 اسفند ميشه ثبت نام كرد درسته؟
> 
> 
> ...


1-بله
2-بله
3-بله

1-ثابته
2-کدریاضی رو باید  وارد کنید
3-یا 3218 یا 3219 برید نگاه کنید
6-تجربی

----------


## mehdidini

من تجربی ام
پشت کنکوری و امسال معافیت کفالت موقت{30 ماهه} گرفنم
برای خدمت کدوم عدد رو بزنم؟1؟2؟3؟؟4؟5؟6؟...!!!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> من تجربی ام
> پشت کنکوری و امسال معافیت کفالت موقت{30 ماهه} گرفنم
> برای خدمت کدوم عدد رو بزنم؟1؟2؟3؟؟4؟5؟6؟...!!!


فک کنم از کارشناسای سنجش بپرسی بهتره
NOET
راستی چجوری؟؟؟؟شرایطشو توضیح میدی؟

----------


## javadfathi

سلام...من میخوام کد نظام وظیفمو عوض کنم...همون 3 اسفند باید اینکارو بکنم دیگه؟

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام...من میخوام کد نظام وظیفمو عوض کنم...همون 3 اسفند باید اینکارو بکنم دیگه؟


آره

----------


## dr2

سلام
یکی از دوستان من تجربی هستش و کنکور امسال هم ثبت نام کرده
میخواسته توی گروه هنر هم ثبت نام کنه اما توی ثبت نام اشتباه شده و تیکش رو نزدن ( یعنی انتخاب نکردن )
میخوام بدونم راهی هست که بتونه هنر هم امسال شرکت کنه؟

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان من تجربی هستش و کنکور امسال هم ثبت نام کرده
> میخواسته توی گروه هنر هم ثبت نام کنه اما توی ثبت نام اشتباه شده و تیکش رو نزدن ( یعنی انتخاب نکردن )
> میخوام بدونم راهی هست که بتونه هنر هم امسال شرکت کنه؟


موقع ویرایش فک کنم بشه بزنی

----------


## dr2

> موقع ویرایش فک کنم بشه بزنی


بله من هم شنیدم. اما نمیدونم ویرایش دقیقا کی هستش؟ ( چه زمانی )

----------


## MJavadD

> بله من هم شنیدم. اما نمیدونم ویرایش دقیقا کی هستش؟ ( چه زمانی )


از شنبه شروع میشه(3تا6 اسفند)

----------


## marisa

سلام 
من توي  همون مهلت اوليه ثبت نام کردم ، الان که رفتم فسمت مشاهده و پرينت رو ديدم ، عکسمو نزده ( يه ضربدر زده ) ، اون موقع که ثبت نام کردم ، اين قسمتو چک کرده بودم ، مشکلي نداشت ، ولي الان نميدونم چي شده ! ميخواستم بدونم براي کس ديگه اي هم اينجوري شده ؟! بعد گويا امکان ويرايش عکس هم نداره ! 
بعد اينکه من رشتم رياضي بود و پيش رياضي هم خوندم  ، الان ميخوام کنکور انساني بدم ، مشکلي که نداره ؟ چون برام پيغام زده که گروه آزمايشي با عنوان ديپلم يکسان نيست ، اگه اشتباهه  اصلاح کن !

----------


## ali19941808

سلام خانم *marisa* منم مشکل شما رو دارم عکسم لود نمیشه بچه ها چکار کنیم؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام 
> من توي  همون مهلت اوليه ثبت نام کردم ، الان که رفتم فسمت مشاهده و پرينت رو ديدم ، عکسمو نزده ( يه ضربدر زده ) ، اون موقع که ثبت نام کردم ، اين قسمتو چک کرده بودم ، مشکلي نداشت ، ولي الان نميدونم چي شده ! ميخواستم بدونم براي کس ديگه اي هم اينجوري شده ؟! بعد گويا امکان ويرايش عکس هم نداره ! 
> بعد اينکه من رشتم رياضي بود و پيش رياضي هم خوندم  ، الان ميخوام کنکور انساني بدم ، مشکلي که نداره ؟ چون برام پيغام زده که گروه آزمايشي با عنوان ديپلم يکسان نيست ، اگه اشتباهه  اصلاح کن !





> سلام خانم *marisa* منم مشکل شما رو دارم عکسم لود نمیشه بچه ها چکار کنیم؟


احتمالا مشکل از خودشونه
پس از کارشناسای خود سنجش بپرسید
NOET

----------


## MJavadD

دوستانی که مشکل عکس دارن با یه مرورگر دیگه برن اگه بازم نشون نداد مشکل از سایته از شما نیست

----------


## ریحانه 73

سلام من میخوام کنکور ثبت نام کنم دو ترم ازاد خوندم بعد یه سوال پرسیده دانشجوی روزانه هستید یا غیر روزانه یا هیچکدام من باید کدومو بزنم غیر روزانه یا هیچکدام ؟؟؟لطفا سریع پاسخ بدید چون دیگه وقتی نمونده :Yahoo (17):

----------

